# Hat sich mittlerweile etwas geändert?



## Aragorn1994 (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag liebe WAR-Gemeinde.
Kurz zur Vorgeschichte:
Als ich heute mal wieder fröhlich durch Atreia zog, einige Asmodier im Abyss herausforderte, und dabei auch einige male mein Leben ließ, viel mir im Chat folgendes auf:
"Die Legion XYXYXY Sucht noch Aktive Member ab 25. TS Sollte vorhanden sein! Auch ehemalige Warhammer Veteranen sind herzlich eingeladen"
DA dachte ich mir "Jaja das gute Alte Warhammer. War ja eigentlich immer ganz schön vom Questen hier. Mit meinem kleinen Schwertmeister durch die Gegner durchrennen und sie niedermachen. Mit meinem Ritter Stundenlanges Farmen auf Öffentlichen Quests.

Und nun wollte ich mal einiges fragen. Jaja ich weiss die kleinen Kinder die nochnicht von ihren Müttern ins Bett gebracht wurden werden nun wieder auf "Antwort" drücken, und auf ihren Tastaturen Herumspringen, bis etwas nach dem Motto "Gaaab Es Shon ROFL XD" Herauskommt. Bitte Liebe Kinder es ist schon 20:30 durch, geht schlafen. Nun zu meinen Fragen:

*Hat sich mittlerweile an der Performance etwas geändert. DAs Heisst ist das Balancing wieder einigermassen in Ordnung geworden in den letzten Monaten?*

*Gibt es mittlerweile mal Ordentliche Kriegstrupps und nicht nach dem Motto 10 Ordnungsspieler gegen 100 Zerstörungsspieler?*

*Findet man auch für PvE gute Gruppen. Damals war ja PvE ziemlich am Ende, vor noch einigen Monaten. Hat sich mitttlerweile etwas geändert?*

*Und das wichtigste: Gibt es mittlerweile auch unter T4 Open RvR? Als ich aufgehört habe gab es kaum RvR. Mal hier und da 1 3er Gruppe gegen 1 4er Gruppe im T2 sonst nichts?*

Es wäre nett wenn jemand diese fragen beantworten könnte, ohne direkt auf Antworten zu hauen und seinen Postcounter SINNLOS hochzutreiben.

Danke im Vorraus:
Aragorn1994


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Das mit der Performance ist ja leider immer sehr subjektiv. Ich hatte da schon immer einen besseren Stand. Was heißt für mich war es immer schon gut spielbar.
Allerdings scheint mir der nächste Patch laut Augenzeugen für “alle” wesendliche Verbesserungen zu bringen.

PvE ist nach wie vor eine Sache der Initiative, also mit abwarten wird da nicht viel zustande kommen.

Auf Drakenwald gibt es in jedem Tier gut PvP und damit wären wir auch bei der Serverempfehlung.
Die beiden anderen Server Carro und Ere schreien im Moment leider förmlich nach einer Zusammenlegung.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> anges Farmen auf Öffentlichen Quests.
> 
> Und nun wollte ich mal einiges fragen. Jaja ich weiss die kleinen Kinder die nochnicht von ihren Müttern ins Bett gebracht wurden werden nun wieder auf "Antwort" drücken, und auf ihren Tastaturen Herumspringen, bis etwas nach dem Motto "Gaaab Es Shon ROFL XD" Herauskommt. Bitte Liebe Kinder es ist schon 20:30 durch, geht schlafen. Nun zu meinen Fragen:



Solltest du als 15 (14?)jähriger nicht eigentlich wissen, wie schwachsinnig solche aufs Alter bezogenen Verallgemeinerungen und dementsprechend auch solche dummen Sprüche sind?

Dennoch werde ich versuchen, deine Fragen eben zu beantworten.
- Performance hat sich verbessert, merke sogar ich mit meiner Holzkiste. 
- Balancing wurde besser, aber noch nicht gut.
- Ordentliche KTs wirst du vor allem auf Drakenwald finden, da ist immer was los, und das Kräfteverhältnis ist auch halbwegs          ausgeglichen.
- Ich hab eigentlich immer Gruppen fürs PvE gefunden, ob auf Averland oder später auf Eltharion (englischer Server). Gerade die Länder der Toten waren immer gut besucht, keine Ahnung ob sich da was geändert hat. [-> EIGENINITIATIVE]
- Auf Drakenwald ist übrigens auch in den unteren Tiers was los, war zumidnest vor kurzem noch so.

Hätte auch wieder richtig Lust auf WARHAMMER, wäre mein PC nur nich so alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Casp!

P.s.: Gaaab Es Shon ROFL XD


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das bezog sich nicht unbedingt auf das Alter sondern auf die Leute die sich kindisch Verhalten;D

Und danke für die Antworten


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nicht unbedingt auf das Alter sondern auf die Leute die sich kindisch Verhalten;D



Kleine Kinder, Mütter, geht schlafen, lese da nirgends Aussagen, welche sich (nur) aufs Verhalten beziehen. Naja egal, ich glaub ich reaktivier jetz WAR...


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Oo anscheinend wollen ja viele wieder ihren Account reaktivieren, hab es vor ein par Stunden auch gemacht, weil ich irgendwie wieder Lust bekommen habe. Also mir gefällt es eigendlich ganz gut, bei mir läufts jetzt noch flüssiger, als vorher (vorher ca.80FPS und nun ca.90FPS). Naja ich hab neu angefangen, also weiss ich nicht wie es im T4 aussieht, soll aber auf Drakenwald kein Problem sein, wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Eiszy (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte ebenfalls noch nie ein wirkliches Prob mit der Performance, es lief bei mir eigentlich immer recht rund.

Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es wieder einige leute mehr ins Schlachtengetümmel von WAR zieht. 
Auch einige Neulinge konnten wir auf Carro begrüssen! O.o Jaha! Neulinge!

Zur ausgeglichenheit auf Carro: Mal ist Order am Drücker, mal Destro. Aber alles in allem finde ich, dass wieder mehr los ist.

In diesem Sinne! Packt eure Schwerter, Dolche, Knüppel und alles was aua bzw. heile macht und WAAAAAGH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deluxe926 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey.

Balancing zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung wird von Tag zu Tag besser ( merkt man zumindestens auf Drakenwald).

Die mega laggs,welche das spiel in der BETA bei Burgenraids unmöglich machte sind mittlerweile fast weg und im nächsten Patch entgültig.

Die Population ist auf Drakenwald gut(sowohl auf der ordler- wie auf der destroseite);Auf Erengrad ist in keinem Gebiet wirklich was los(es laufen wenn überhaupt mal eine gruppe bzw nen halber kt durch die gegend);Auf Carroburg ist es nur halb so schlimm wie auf Erengrad aber halt auch nicht zufriedenstellend.Die englischen Server haben alle(wirklich ALLE)eine super population. Bsp: es gehen zu hauptspielzeiten die scs nach dem anmelden sofort auf.

Ansonsten hat sich das spiel  nicht viel verändert...aber es ist und bleibt das beste spiel auf erden meiner meinung nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Deluxe


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2009)

Deluxe926 schrieb:


> Die englischen Server haben alle(wirklich ALLE)eine super population. Bsp: es gehen zu hauptspielzeiten die scs nach dem anmelden sofort auf.



Die Engländer haben eh irgendwie eine vollkommen andere Spielweise. Wenn man sich da im Kriegslager umsieht, haben 90% aller Spieler die PvP Sets, auf den deutschen Servern hingegen sieht man auch viel Wachposten/Dunkeltrost. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass "Übersee" auch alles irgendwie ungeregelter und ohne jegliche Koordination abläuft, einfach nur moschen.


----------



## Deluxe926 (13. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> einfach nur moschen.



Des fällt mir allerdings auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich reaktiviere meinen Account auch wieder morgen ;D


----------



## Y4rG0 (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe vor 1er Woche ca meinen ACC auch wieder in betrieb genommen.

_Um deine Fragen auch zu beantworten:_

*- Performance: *
  Ich habe immer rießen Probleme mit der Performance gehabt obwhol mein PC laut Hersteller voll ausreicht. 
  Derzeit finde ich die Performance angenehmer als früher jedoch leide ich gelegentlich immer noch unter sehr extremen rucklern.
  Dieses liegt aber denke an meinem Windows 7 *grummel* auf meinem Laptop (ca. selbe System ein wenig schlechter)
  läuft es mit Windows XP jedoch sehr gut.

  In geraumer Zeit wird Mythic Patch 1.3.2 auf die Live Server spielen. Dieser soll laut den Leuten vom Test- Server ungemein viel ändern
  in sachen Performance. Gerade für Spieler mit einer Geforce der 8er Reihe soll sich viel verbessern (Dort gab es immer Probleme besitze auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*-Spieler Anzahl:*
     Ich spiele auf Drakenwald und kann nicht über Spielermangel Klagen ich find es sogar sehr angenhem das nicht alles sooo übervölkert ist. 
     Auch in den unteren Tiers ist es voll. Im T1 findest du schon sehr schnell Gruppen für Open RVR. Die Szenarien progen auch extrem häufig
     (Außer nachts jedoch ist nachts iwie bei WAR immer nix los was SZ angeht , selbst bei Realse) <-- Meiner MEINUNG nach.

*-PVE Content:*
     Naja PVE ist bei WAR ja nur eine neben Sache und deshalb kommt es immer noch sehr Kurz.
     Da das Spiel ja auf PVP ausgelegt ist finde ich es nicht dramatisch. Suchst du eine Gruppe wirst du jedoch nach einiger Zeit eine finden.


Ich empfele dir einfach wieder reinzuschauen. Ich habe meinen ACC auch wieder Aktivirt und werde nach dem Patch endscheiden ob ich bei AION bleibe oder mich
weiterhin in der Welt von Warhammer vergnüge. Bis jetz kann ich mich echt kein bisschen endscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp zum Ende: 
Schau mal auf einen Englischen Server. Ich habe selbst einen Char auf einem und muss sagen dort geht richtig die Lutzi ;-)

gruß 

Wir sehen uns im RVR


edit: 
Herr Gott es Aktiviren aber viele Wieder. Kommt wieder zur dunkelen Seite der MMO´s ^^
Muha es lebe War... oder aion -.-


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr das mal mit den englischen Servern weg lassen und das in jedem Thread....... 

Drakenwald und Carroburg sind ja nicht tot, lediglich Erengrad hat da Probleme und selbst dort gibt es noch einen harten Kern.

Man wäre ja nicht unehrlich wenn überhaupt nirgends mehr wo was los wäre. Aber das ist es, was ich mit "schlechter Werbung" meine.


----------



## Oceanus (13. Oktober 2009)

Carroburg Mittel/Mittel, oha!


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Oktober 2009)

Es scheint ja eine Rege anwesenheit hier zu geben;D

Meine Frage ist, da ich mir vor einiger Zeit AION gekauft habe, ob es nicht so eine Aktion gibt:
"Teste Warhammer 10 Tage lang erneut ohne jegliche Kosten".
Weil ich meine ist ja alles schön und gut, wenn jemand das sagt, aber sicherlich hat nicht jeder immer dieselben Definitionen.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit meinen Account mal für 7-10 Tage ohne verbindlichkeit zu aktivieren?


----------



## Y4rG0 (13. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Es scheint ja eine Rege anwesenheit hier zu geben;D
> 
> Meine Frage ist, da ich mir vor einiger Zeit AION gekauft habe, ob es nicht so eine Aktion gibt:
> "Teste Warhammer 10 Tage lang erneut ohne jegliche Kosten".
> ...




Schau mal in dein Email Postfach ich MEINE es gab eine Aktion von Goa / Mythic wo jeder Spieler eine kostenlose 10 Tage reaktivirung bekommen hat.
Habe das iwo hier im Forum aufgeschnapt. Ich selber habe jedoch soetwas nicht erhalten. Ich meine kurz vor Aion realse wurde diese Mail versant.
Weiß jedoch nicht ob es stimmt.


gruß


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Oktober 2009)

Naaah das Problem ist, das der Account bis zum 26 weiterlief, da ich vorher keine Zeit hatte ihn abzubrechen, ich weiss ist verschwendung, ist mir auch peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das heisst, wenn es vor dem 25 versendet wurde, dürfte ich das nicht bekommen haben. Aber ich hatte de letzten Monate keine Lust auf WAR, habe immer gesagt, so diesen monat schaue ich nochmal rein, daraus wurde aber immer nix-.- Und nun 2 Wochen nach kündigung habe ich wieder Lust auf Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ist dan natürlich dumm gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe ja auch das Problem das ich mich imo nicht zwischen Aion und WAR endscheiden kan.
Deshalb habe ich mir vorgenommen bei beiden Spielen die Patches abzuwarten. Wird bei WAR die Performance durch 3.1.2 wirklich so enorm besser
gehe ich denke zu WAR zurück 4 ever.

Bei Aion kommt es halt auf die EP steigerung im Patch an. Ist sie ok und der WAR patch hilft nicht werde ich denke bei AION bleiben.
(nicht das ich viel Grinden muss bei Aion aber manchmal wünsche ich mir schon mehr Quest EP als gelegenheits Spieler)

Schwere entscheidung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warte mit dem reaktiviren des Acounts am besten auf den Patch 1.3.2 und schau dir die Änderungen an und endscheide dan ob WAR dir wieder gefält oder ob
Aion dir mehr zusagt. Bei Aion jedoch kann ich nur von rießen lags und Standbildern im PVP erzählen. Waren bei den Asmos durchn Rift und ich hatte echt ne Dia show als
2 Allys aufeinander trafen. Bei den Artefakten geht es.. Festungen Tapen ..... Diashow obwhol Spieler ausgeblendet werden. (Troz Hardeware erfüllung)
Also Lags hat man in jedem PVP Spiel. Deshalb werden sicher auch bald viele gefrustete WAR Spieler zurück aus Aion kommen sobald sie merken das es dort nicht besser ist. 

gruß


----------



## Oceanus (13. Oktober 2009)

Wird halt überall nur mit Wasser gekocht.


----------



## Minastry (14. Oktober 2009)

Eben das gute alte Wasser, ich habe auf Drakenwald auch noch meinen Hexenjäger. Ich spiele derzeit wieder World of Warcraft, weil du dem Zeitpunkt wo ich aktiv war gingen im T2 einfach keine Szenarien auf, grausam war das. Die Lore und auch der Stil des Spiels gefallen mir jedoch sehr und deshalb werde ich wohl mit dem neuen Patch auch mal wieder ein bischen verurteilen gehen. =)

°Aber eine Sache hat mich an Warhammer enorm genervt. Ich konnte das Spiel nur patchen wenn ich ein Abo laufen habe. Ist das nun vielleicht geändert worden?


----------



## Pymonte (14. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> °Aber eine Sache hat mich an Warhammer enorm genervt. Ich konnte das Spiel nur patchen wenn ich ein Abo laufen habe. Ist das nun vielleicht geändert worden?



Nein. warum das nicht geht weiß vermutlich aber eh keiner. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist mir sowas bisher acuh nie aufgefallen, da ich Spiele eh imer erst gepatcht habe, wenn ich ein aktives Abo hatte. Allerdings sehe ich den Sinn dahinter schon und es ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn so eine Option nicht besteht.

Aber ok, wenigsten im RvR und der Aktivität in den Lower Tiers hat sich so einiges getan, vor allem auf Drakenwald und auch auf Carroburg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (14. Oktober 2009)

Klar klingt im ersten Moment komisch, aber Spiele die ich in naher Zukunft oder so mal wieder spielen will patche ich einige Zeit vorher wenn ich am Rechner eh nichts zu tun habe. Ich habe das nun umgangen indem ich mir einfach nen Testaccount gemacht habe. Trotzdem denke ich das könnten sie ruhig mal ändern. 

Das freut mich zu hören weil ich mich dort mit Level 16 derzeit aufhalte und vielleicht komme ich dann ja auch wieder voran. Damals war einfach zu keiner Tageszeit PvP möglich und ich spiele in Warhammer wenig bis garkein PvE und möchte auch in einem PvP orientierten Spiel nicht dazu genötigt werden. =)

Edit: Gerade entdeckt 

War Europe Aktualisierungen

wenn sie diesen Gedanken wenigstens bis zum Ende ausführen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (14. Oktober 2009)

WAR ist und bleibt eines der besten MMORPGS... Leider leidet es sehr unter der "schlechten" Performance.. Kostete Mythic viele Spieler. 

Aber das wird und dan bekommt WAR- sein Comback. Freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (14. Oktober 2009)

Das muss sich noch zeigen. Es gibt viele Dinge die Mytik mit mehr Engagement und Zeit hätte schöner machen können. Aber der Spielstil ist etwas ganz eigenes. Sei es der Humor oder die dreckige Optik. Und wenn sie an der Performance und der Balance was "gut" hinbiegen, dann bekommt war auch wieder die Leute die auf schmutzige MMOs stehen. 

Weil ich nicht verstehen kann wie man von der schmutzigen Warhammerwelt in die lustig kunterbunte Aionwelt eintauchen kann. Ich denke immer jedes MMO bedient sein eigenes Klientel, wenn das Gameplay stimmt. Achja das war übrigens kein Aion Flame oder so =) 

Man könnte mir das nun zwar auch mit wow anhängen, aber ich mag das Gameplay einfach und der Grafikstil passt einfach, bei Aion wundert mich bloß das der Asiastyle von Europäern eigentlich immer verpönt wird.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich muss auch sagen, das ich von Warhammer am Anfang Positiv überrascht war.
Gut ich habe nur einige Level gesehen, bis 19 Ungefair, doch ich fand es schön.
Die Grafik fand ich gelungen:
Es wurde ein Hauch von Mystik vermittelt, Auch in zum Beispiel einigen Sümpfen fand ich die Stimmung sehr atemberaubend.
Die Rüstungen sahen meiner Meinung nach super aus. Besonders Hexenjäger gefielen mir, mit ihren langen Mänteln und ihren Pistolen.

Also es ist schon Schade das war einigermassen "Vor die Hunde ging" Weil man einfach keine Balance unter den Klassen bekommen hatte.
Oder das die Server leer waren.
Oder das PvE Wirklich SO SEHR im nachteil war.

Mythic sollte sich nur etwas mehr um das Spiel kümmern, und bald werden sie wissen, das Warhammer auch hoch klettern kann.
Auch auf der Gamescom. Ich war ja dabei. Ich fand den Warhammer stand...nunja...mager. Vielleicht war ja nochwer dort. nur 2 Mittelgroße Monitore, und 2 Mitarbeiter haben Gegner gekillt. Ich hätte mir einige Präsentationen sehr gewünscht. Oder die Chance selber mal anzuspielen, wie es denn so auf Höheren Leveln ist.

Momentan ist Warhammer eher so das Mauerblümchen unter den MMO´s. Es ist so "Es ist nicht Populär, aber doch klein fein und bleibt im rennen".


----------



## ogrim888 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi, also ich habe auch vor kurzem wieder angefangen und war macht mir wieder so richtig Spaß, spiele auf Carroburg und dort gibt es auch sehr oft KT's auch in den T1 und T2 Regionen...


----------



## Elens (14. Oktober 2009)

hatte auch mit release war angefangen aber durch bugs u. unspielbarkeit schnell wieder aufgehört aber mitlerweile ist es finde ich sehr gut spielbar und macht einen heiden spass allein schon durch die stimmige welt und der optik..leider hockt mein damals bis lvl 16 gespielter hexenjäger auf erengard wo keine T1-T3 Sz aufgehen da beibt nur Pve grinden/questen  zum leveln und öfters mal ne kleine T3 KT...

auf draken hingegen war im T1 bis nachts um 3 Uhr was los und Sz gehn ständig auf in der primetime..twinke da und werde wohl auch mein schattenkrieger dort als main weiterspielen...


----------



## Rorgak (14. Oktober 2009)

So die Performance hat sich verbessert keine Frage, dennoch ist sie weit davon entfernt optimal zu sein, aber mit 1.3.2 soll ein deutlicher Schub kommne, laut Mythic.

Server: Unter den deutschen Servern ist wohl Drakenwald der best besuchteste, momentan parkt dort mein Spalta im T3 da dort eigetnlich extrem wenig los ist. Und PvE macht keinen Spaß xD. 

Momentan spiele ich auf dem englischen Server KArak Norn, und dort ist immer was los, gestern 16:30Uhr eingeloggt, Gruppe suchen KT gefunden rein, ins Grünhaut T2 Sümpfe und die Burg über 1,5h verteidigt gegen bekannte Destros auf dem Server die nicht schlecht sein sollen. Geniale Schlacht Destros tot so muss das sein, dann noch BV geholt gegen Destros un schwups gute 2h gespielt, 2 Rufränge hoch 2 Level hoch nur über RvR! Das ist einfach nur Geil!!! Solche Erlebnisse hatte ich auf Drakenwald schon lange nicht mehr und meist toben diese Schlachten in 2 oder allen 3 Gebieten gleichzeitig! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen mal dort reinzu schnuppern. Achja die Kollengen dort gehen wesentlich organisierte vor und das ohne TS und trotz Random xD, so muss das sein da hat jeder seinen Spaß und Sz gehen auch zügig auf.

All jene die reaktivieren beglückwünsche ich zu ihrem Schritt! War ist noch nicht perfekt, aber es ist wesentlich besser geworden.


----------



## Eiszy (14. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Carroburg Mittel/Mittel, oha!



Jahaa! Auf Carroburg rockt´s!



ogrim888 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe auch vor kurzem wieder angefangen und war macht mir wieder so richtig Spaß, spiele auf Carroburg und dort gibt es auch sehr oft KT's auch in den T1 und T2 Regionen...



Kann ich bestätigen, mal den Main zur Abwechslung parken und im T1-T2 Twinken macht verdammt viel Spass!


----------



## Shagkul (14. Oktober 2009)

Gestern Abend waren Drakenwald und Carroburg beide auf mittel/mittel.
Also ein gutes Zeichen das dort noch viel Bewegung herrscht.

Wie gesagt, lediglich Erengrad hinkt hinterher, doch auch dort hält sich ein kleiner aber harter Kern. Man versucht Allianzen umzubauen um die Spieler mehr zusammenzufassen. Es wird sich also auch dort bemüht um die aktivität zu Koordinieren.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern auf Drakenwald ganze 6 Stunden lang Keep-Fights mitgemacht.
Und das in T3!
Es hat Riesenspass gemacht, besonders als wir dann um ein Keep mehr als eine Stunde gekämpft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (14. Oktober 2009)

Bzgl. der häufigen Performancefragen möchte ich nochmal auf meinen Post von letzter Woche erinnern, der meine Erfahrungen auf dem Testserver mit Stand 1.3.2 wiedergibt. Ich verspreche mir von dem Patch einiges in Sachen FPS

>> Performance Boost durch 1.3.2 <<



> Ich habe gestern auf Drakenwald ganze 6 Stunden lang Keep-Fights mitgemacht.
> Und das in T3! Es hat Riesenspass gemacht, besonders als wir dann um ein Keep mehr als eine Stunde gekämpft haben



Bei dem Burgdeff im Elfen T3 so gegen 23 Uhr war ich mit meinem T3-Twink auch dabei. Solche Kämpfe sind der Grund dafür, dass ich mir einen Xp-off Befehl wünsche um mit dem Char ewig im T3 zu bleiben. Weil das leider nicht geht, mache ich mit dem Twink nur noch solche Burgdeffs und Angriffe mit, bei denen auch einiges an Gegnern dabei ist um jede Sekunde auszukosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst, der Twink ist nun Ende lvl30 und ich mach keine Quests, nehm keine SFZ Punkte mehr mit und mach auch die Killquests beim Burgdeff nicht mehr, nur um möglichst wenig XP zu kriegen und die Zeit im T3 zu verlängern. Da ist die Anzahl an Fähigkeiten noch schön übersichtlich, an den Burgen stehen sich meistens nur 2 KT gegenüber, Bomber gibts auch keine. Mir gefällt das gut. Im T4 ist es mir oft zu voll, da habe ich bei einer Burgeneroberung oft nicht das Gefühl was sinnvolles beizutragen weil einfach zuviele Spieler dabei sind.


----------



## Raaandy (14. Oktober 2009)

ich will auch wieder war spielen^^ aber es gibt einfach zuuuwenig pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert? was ist mom die maximalstufe?


----------



## Teal (14. Oktober 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder war spielen^^ aber es gibt einfach zuuuwenig pve
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist alles immer noch gleich. WAR ist halt kein PvE-Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Max-Stufe ist auch immer noch 40 (Rufrang 80).


----------



## LOTRO-FREAK (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte auch wieder Bock auf WAR...
mein Problem ist nur, dass ich auf Erendgrad damals
bis Level 35 gezockt habe und mir das dann alles so
dermaßen die Lust vertrieben hat mit dem laggs
und das auf einen schlag fast nix mehr los war und so!
Geht es auf irgendeine Art und Weise von Erendgrad auf
einen Server zu transferieren, auf dem was los ist?


----------



## wiligut (14. Oktober 2009)

LOTRO-FREAK schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch wieder Bock auf WAR...
> mein Problem ist nur, dass ich auf Erendgrad damals
> bis Level 35 gezockt habe und mir das dann alles so
> dermaßen die Lust vertrieben hat mit dem laggs
> ...



atm noch nicht, aber das ist bei den vielen Beschwerden momentan sicher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Transfers möglich sind. Aber wenn alle, von denen man lesen kann, dass sie Chars auf Erengard haben, aber nicht einloggen weil da nix los sei, einfach mal einloggen würden, dann wäre da auch wieder was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das könnte man auch mit Gefangenendilemma überschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> atm noch nicht, aber das ist bei den vielen Beschwerden momentan sicher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis Transfers möglich sind. Aber wenn alle, von denen man lesen kann, dass sie Chars auf Erengard haben, aber nicht einloggen weil da nix los sei, einfach mal einloggen würden, dann wäre da auch wieder was los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



immerhin bekommen jetzt beide Fraktionen 20% Ruf und EP Bonus auf Erengrad


----------



## OpusDei paRa (14. Oktober 2009)

ich werde die tage meinen account auch mal wieder reaktivieren... habe mal wieder lust auf ein mmo und da wow für mich nicht mehr in frage kommt und mir die aion open beta nicht sonderlich gefallen hat muss war mal wieder herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war zwar nie wircklich im endcontent (höchster war lvl28), aber mir gefällt war einfach von der atmosphäre und allem am besten.

achja.. ich werde rerollen und für mich kommt nur zerstörung in frage, habe nun aber gelsen, dass auf draken da scho nein starkes ungleichgewicht herrscht...
auf welchem server kann man denn noch gut zerstörung anfangen (kann auch englsich sein)?


----------



## Gernulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> *Hat sich mittlerweile an der Performance etwas geändert. DAs Heisst ist das Balancing wieder einigermassen in Ordnung geworden in den letzten Monaten?*
> 
> *Gibt es mittlerweile mal Ordentliche Kriegstrupps und nicht nach dem Motto 10 Ordnungsspieler gegen 100 Zerstörungsspieler?*
> 
> ...



zu 1.) Ja und Nein! Mythic hat schon ein wenig dran gebastelt aber das es zum Teil ein wenig besser wird, liegt eher an den Leuten die weniger geworden sind. Eine alte Engine kann man nicht wirklich komplett verändern und der Client wurde auch noch nicht bewußt komplett neu geladen!
Das Balancing hat sich verändert, aber ob zum besseren...naja ist Ansichtssache. Angeblich sind noch Feinheiten zu verändern, laut Forum haben aber jede Klasse noch genug °berechtigt° zu meckern!

zu 2.) Nein nicht wirklich, weil halt die Spieler fehlen. Die Zerstörungsseite hat wohl auf allen drei deutschen servern die Oberhand (ob die das Nutzen ist eine andere Sache)! Auf Erengrad gibt es kaum noch offene KT und nur wenige halbleere geschlossene und man muß sich die Zone genau aussuchen und dann gezielt hingehen, also nicht wie früher wo überall was los ist.

zu 3.) Auch das ist auf Erengrad schwieriger geworden, zum einen haben viele Gilden Federn gelassen und in vielen Levelbereichen ist tote Hose - leider! Man muß sich so gut es geht dann solo durchschlagen, wenn man das Durchhaltevermögen hat.

zu 4.) Ja es gibt oRvR/oPvP aber sehr vieles spielt sich an den Flaggen und Burgen ab. Offener Kampf wie in DAoC gibt es hier mehr als selten, schon aus Platzgründen! Aber dieses findet nicht jeden Tag statt und wenn nur in bestimmten Gebieten, weil man einfach nicht die Leute zusammenbekommt um effektiv was machen zu können!

Und trotzdem ist WAR immer noch ein gutes Spiel, was sich noch lohnt weiterzuspielen - auch wenn es nicht die erhoffte Erfüllung eines RvR/PvP-Spieles geworden ist!


----------



## Y4rG0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist WAR immer noch ein gutes Spiel, was sich noch lohnt weiterzuspielen - auch wenn es nicht die erhoffte Erfüllung eines RvR/PvP-Spieles geworden ist!



Alternativen? 

Aion.. Naja auch im späteren Content mega Lags. NC versucht jedoch dieses durch ausblenden von Spielern zu vertuschen.. Super wie soll ich kämpfen wen ich von 100 Feinden nur 20 sehe.Taktisches vorgehen ist so unmöglich.. Zumindest gezielt taktisches Vorgehen.


----------



## Ronma (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm... also ich war zuletzt so angeödet von WAR insgesamt (Spiel, Aufgaben, EA Support...), das ich beinah ganz aufgehört hätte mit MMO's. Habe mir aber auch kein Aion gekauft und auch kein Age of Conan restartet, wollte nich schon wieder ein Euphorie Reinfall erleben.  Dagegen is WAR mittlerweile 10 mal besser und lange nich so ein Asia Gegrinde. Wer PvP mag wird mit WAR glücklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wollte Aion testen. Habs gemacht bis level 10. 

Warhammer for the Win.

Aixmar is back !!!11ELF !! Lol RoFl xD 

sorry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mh ich kann mich immer noch nicht endscheiden :-(
WAR oder Aion.. Klar Aion hat auch vie gute seiten aber iwie k.a irgendetwas stört mich bei dem Spiel. 
Eventuell dieses Monotome Leveln. PVP ist bei AION meist sehr unausgeglichen und unfair. Spass macht es dennoch.
Überzeugen tut es mit dieser super Optik und der hintergrund Story. Bzw. dem Stiel des Spieles. 
Leider jedoch auch viele lags und Diashow.. <--- Zumindest bei mir.

Warhammer ist einfach nur was besonderes.. Diese böse Optik.. Dieses Dreckige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Szenarien sind killa das open RVR auch. Jedoch im Endgame ein wenig mager..
Zudem ist die Grafik für den hadeware Hunger total unakzeptabel. Wären da bloss nicht diese Lags 
und diese "grottige" Performance. Das problem ist bei mir egal was ich an meinem Rechner tuhe, egal wie aussreichend die
Hardware ist es ruckelt immer. Selbst außerhalb von Szenarien oder in Szenarien.. Große Kt´s kann ich total vergessen
(Selbst auf Mittel details geht garnix mehr)
und so ist es bei meinen Freunden und Bekannten auch..
Deshalb lande ich denke doch bei AION sollte der WAR Patch keine Wende bringen. (Wir spielen immer alle zusammen und kaufen die selben Games)
Und Aion läuft troz der Lags und Ruckler bei uns allen viel besser.


----------



## Gernulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Alternativen?
> Aion.. Naja auch im späteren Content mega Lags. NC versucht jedoch dieses durch ausblenden von Spielern zu vertuschen.. Super wie soll ich kämpfen wen ich von 100 Feinden nur 20 sehe.Taktisches vorgehen ist so unmöglich.. Zumindest gezielt taktisches Vorgehen.



Alternative so schlimm es sich nun anhören wird ist leider das über 5 Jahre alte DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Und das Aion Spieler ausblendet ist eine Lösung, wenn auch schlechte. In WAR gibt es leider schon oft Standbilder, was halt für PvP genauso unspielbar ist. Und die Animationen der Spieler/NPC sind auch teilweise komisch, weil die schweben. Aber jedes Spiel hat Vor.-und Nachteile und ich denke und hoffe das sich WAR noch zum besseren entwickelt, falls EA dies zuläßt!


----------



## Y4rG0 (14. Oktober 2009)

JA das wäre echt klasse wenn sich WAR weiter entwickeln darf. EA hat doch das geld... Ich kapir das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die machen doch sicher durch WAR nicht so den rießen gewinn. Sie könnten die Gewinnspanne sicher viel mehr erhöhen würden sie vorerst wieder investiren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist ja alles nur Kneipen gelaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (15. Oktober 2009)

Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Mh ich kann mich immer noch nicht endscheiden :-(
> WAR oder Aion.. Klar Aion hat auch vie gute seiten aber iwie k.a irgendetwas stört mich bei dem Spiel.
> Eventuell dieses Monotome Leveln. PVP ist bei AION meist sehr unausgeglichen und unfair. Spass macht es dennoch.
> Überzeugen tut es mit dieser super Optik und der hintergrund Story. Bzw. dem Stiel des Spieles.
> ...



Also solche Lag probleme hab ich nicht. 

Wirklich . Hatte ich noch nie. 

Irgendwas machst du falsch oder dein System ist gaga . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry wenn ichs mal so sage aber was anderes fällt mir nicht ein. Vielleicht Internet Verbindung ? 
Pc zu voll ?


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich setze mein System alle 4 Wochen neu auf. Ebend damit kein Müll usw auf dem Rechner ist. Alles was halt bremsen könnte.
Mein Pc ist denke ein Mittelklasse System. I net verbindung ist eine DSL 1000. (mehr geht leider bei mir nicht)
Bei WAR ist es ja so das es nicht nur bei mir so ist, sondern auch im kompletten bekanten Kreis. Naja ich liebe das Game trozdem.
Mal sehen was der PAtch bringt.

gruß


----------



## Minastry (15. Oktober 2009)

Alle vier Wochen? funktioniert das per Backup? Tschuldige aber aus Erfahrung bringen 4 Wochen nichts, und selbst falls sich was ansammelt gibt es einfachere schnellere Wege sie zu beseitigen.


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

zb.? Ich freue mich immer über Hilfe und Tipps. Ich meine ich sitze viel vor meinem Rechner jedoch plätte ich das System alle 4 Wochen haue meine wichtigsten Treiber, Progs und Games wieder drauf und weiter geht es. Alle anderen Daten wie Filme, Musik oder Images kommen auf die Externe wo sie dan bleiben bis ich sie Nuke. (Also alles neue aus den 4 Wochen auf die Externe HD)

zu meinem System vill mal:;
Ich habe eine 8600GT
2 GB Ram <--- Will ich nächste Woche 4 raus machen.
Intel DualCore mit 2x 1,8 der läuft mitlerweile auf 2x 2.4 dank Toms Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die HD ist ne Maxtor 250gb.

Laut Hersteller für WAR mehr als OK.. :-(


ps. Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut die CPU an sich ist ein E6300.


----------



## Minastry (15. Oktober 2009)

Du wirst lachen, mein System ist weit schlechter als deins und War läuft bei mir weitestgehend ruckelfrei. das mit der Externen HD sollte klar sein, macht Sinn. Ich handhabe das noch ein wenig extremer. Ich schaue wieviel GB ich für meine Kernprogramme benötige und die Packe ich auf C: für Programmexperimente nutze ich dann eine Partition D: so bin ich was Datenmüll angeht schonmal aus dem Gröbsten raus, weil der sich auf D lagert wo ich meine Spielereien betreibe. =)

Nichtsdestotrotz sammelt sich Datenmüll an (Registry und Temporäre Dateien), aber wenn man sich mal ein paar Tuts anschaut wo der liegt und was man beim löschen beachten muss, kann man das von Hand machen dauert nicht mal 5 Minuten. Es gibt aber auch Programme die das gut erledigen, jedoch spreche ich bei sowas ungern Empfehlungen aus, weil ein Programm immer mal Schmu machen kann.  

Spiele haben zu 80% (mal so salopp geschätzt) entweder ein Problem im Netcode oder die Internetverbindung ist schuld. Für den Netcode kannst du nichts und für deine I-net Verbindung vermutlich auch nichts. 

Bei der Inet Verbindung ist nichtmal das Volumen auschlaggebend sondern die Ping. Solltest du mal testen zum Vergleich meine Daten:

Achtung nun kommts ^^

Athlon 64 3200x2 und das ist noch der alte Sockel
2GB Ram Noname Krempel
G-force 9600GT
Und ne Seagate Barracuda Sata II
Internetverbindung: 6000er gekauft 2100er bekommen (jaja da müsst ihr genau schauen und anrufen) und ne durchschnittliche Ping von 30 (das widerum spitze, kommt aber auf den Server an)

Ich weiß nicht wie das aktuell ist, aber T Online bietet Fastpath an. Is ne tolle Sache und kostet glaube ich einmalig freischalten. Die Pakete werden dann sofort hin- und hergeschickt, ohne jedes Paket zu checken. Früher wars ne nette Sache, weiß nicht wie das heute ist.

Wenn dein Rechner am Ende wirklich mal lahmt und auf der Festplatte rumhackt, kannst du defragmentieren (bringt die Dateien soweit es geht näher zueinander und ordnet sie "hoffentlich" ^^ cleverer an) Sollte man aber auch nicht so verschwenderisch nutzen.

Formatieren und defragmentieren belastet die Festplatte man sollte sowas nicht andauernd machen. Vielleicht findest zu was neues, vielleicht kennste auch alles schon. Freu mich wenns dir hilft. =)

nein ich lese das nun nicht mehr Korrektur =P verbrennt mich ruhig ^^

jute nacht


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Ich setze mein System alle 4 Wochen neu auf. Ebend damit kein Müll usw auf dem Rechner ist. Alles was halt bremsen könnte.
> Mein Pc ist denke ein Mittelklasse System. I net verbindung ist eine DSL 1000. (mehr geht leider bei mir nicht)
> Bei WAR ist es ja so das es nicht nur bei mir so ist, sondern auch im kompletten bekanten Kreis. Naja ich liebe das Game trozdem.
> Mal sehen was der PAtch bringt.
> ...



Was genau bringt es das System alle 4 Wochen neu aufzusetzen? Davon würde ich wirklich stark abraten, außer dir macht es Spaß das zu tun. Sinn macht es überhaupt keinen und ich denke, dass es doch auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, selbst wenn du eine OS Only Platte (bzw. Partition hast) gibt es doch einiges an Programmen die du immer erst wieder installieren musst.

Da ist es doch viel besser, mit einer vernünftigen Firewall + Antivirus zu agieren. Temporäre Files mit den entsprechenden (sogar windowseigenen) Tools ab und zu zu entfernen und die Registry entweder manuell aufzuräumen (geht wenn man genau darauf achtet was man installiert) oder auch mit entsprechenden Tools.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. Oktober 2009)

Antispyware wirkt auch wunder. Ich lass das Ding ca. 1mal die Woche drüber laufen und wenn es gefühlt langsamer geht. Fragmentieren lohnt auch ab und zu, aber eigentlich nur die Systempartion und wo das Spiel selbst druff ist.

Die Perfomance hat sich schon verbessert und soll sich mit dem nächsten Patch noch weiter verbessern. Aber die Animationen der Chars und NSC sind noch etwas verbuggt, teilweise. Aber auch das unbalanced in den Klassen selbst, dass fehlende System und mal wirklich Veränderungen ist immernoch nicht groß eingetreten. Das RVR Endgame ist am Ende nur farmen, die Burgen fühlt man sich nicht wirklich zugehörig. Die WEchseln eh den Besitzer und gehören niemanden wirklich. Das PVE ist langweilig und das Questen sehr stubide. Keine Ingame Sequenzen, keine besonderen Quests etc. Auch das man viel grinden muss um auf hohen RR zu kommen und der auch immernoch enorm wichtig ist. Dutzende Debuffs und das CC 50/50 wie es derzeit ist, machen dass ganze richtig nervend. Man weiß nicht richtig von was man alles belegt wurden ist, ob man es reinigen sollte (da die Fähigkeit mehr als Sinnfrei ist passiert das eh fast 0) und natürlich auch diese Leblose. Altdorf wirkt nicht wirklich nach einer Stadt, die Warcamps sind so wie zwangsstartpunkte und wirken unstilische. 
Auch das Warhammer selbst nicht richtig zu tragen kommt, außer durch die Modells. 

Viel geändert hat sich nicht wirklich. Das CC ist nicht mehr extrem wie damals. Es istj etzt Luck. Entweder kommt man durch oder man bekommt es nicht durch. Taktik ist da keine mehr möglich. Perfomance ist schon anders und stärker. Man muss es aber extern erzwingen, dann geht es auch recht gut. So seltsam das ist. 

T2 ist das beste Tier und dort macht es riesen Spaß.


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Oldboy und Minastry erstmal großen Dank ich werde mal ein paar eurer Tipps versuchen.
Schaue gleich mal nach diesem Fast Patch. 

Golorik: Ich manchen Punkten hast du recht. Ich kann dir bei den CC´s und Debuffs gut zustimmen. 10 Sachen dauf man läuft rum und krepiert und hat null plan was nun disspellt werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mh geh ich nu Aion oder WAR zocke :-(   ?


----------



## Minastry (15. Oktober 2009)

mein fehler es nennt sich Fastpath.

Und am Ende solltest du das Spielen was dir einfach mehr Spaß macht, oder wechsel ab und zu mal hin und her. Du hast da freie Wahl, ist ja das schöne daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> mein fehler es nennt sich Fastpath.
> 
> Und am Ende solltest du das Spielen was dir einfach mehr Spaß macht, oder wechsel ab und zu mal hin und her. Du hast da freie Wahl, ist ja das schöne daran.
> 
> ...




Ja du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele ja eh nach Gamecard. Da kann man ruhig ab und an mal wechseln wenn man das Geld "über hat".
(Was leider selten so ist xD)


----------



## Mushis (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil spiele das Spiel von Anfang an, mal mehr mal weniger. Klar gibt es Höhen und Tiefen aber dieses runtermachen von dem Spiel find ich persönlich zum kotzen und komm voll damit nicht klar was zur Zeit abläuft.
Dieses Spiel ist genial das müssen die Leute mal einsehen, das es noch viele Fehler hat stört zwar aber es wird daran gearbeitet, auch wenn es wirklich nur eine abkommandierte Putzfrau sein sollte. Perfomance hängt ganz vom System des Benutzers ab und nur weil viele Leute 6+ Jahre alte Kisten haben und sich beschweren das es Lagt (was eher daran liegt weil das System nicht hinterherkommt) find ich echt schade. Es sollte wohl klar sein was für eine Rechenleistung verlangt wird von einem Server/Computer der 100+ Leute mit Kollisionsabfrage und dem ganzen Schnickschnack berechnen muss. 
Aber zu deinen Fragen, ja es hat sich viel getan, ich habe seit längerem auf meine alten Laptop mal wieder Warhammer angemacht da ich unterwegs war und musste feststellen das es locken 100% flüssiger läuft. Ich war selber ganz erstaunt da es sogar ohne Gegenspieler geruckelt hat wenn ich irgendwo durch die Pampa lief und nun sogar in Szenarien nur kleinere Ruckler gab bei allen Effekten an.
Balance ist sagen wir mal noch nicht Perfekt, auch wenn es nach dem Stein/Schere Prinzip laufen soll gibt es noch einige Fähigkeiten die es so nicht geben dürfte (was besonders sagen wir mal "die Intensivspieler" vollstens ausnutzen) und dieses Prinzip dann ausgehebelt wird. Zur Verteildigung muss man aber sagen das Warhammer auf einem Gruppenspiel aufbaut und dort fallen solche Sachen halt fast nicht auf, wenn dann verschafft es ihnen vielleicht die 5sec zum Abhauen mit Glück.
Zum Thema Bombergruppen über das soviel geheult wird:
Klar haben diese viele Vorteile besonders wenn es gegen mehr als eine Gruppe geht und der Schaden eingentlich für einen AE zu hoch ist, dies was diese Gruppen aber abziehen kommt aber nicht durch deren normalen AE. Wer sich bisschen mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigt und mit Klassen auskennt weiss das diese Leute geschickt Moralfähigkeiten und AE miteinander verbinden, doch was die Leute können kann jeder andere auch. Ausserdem wird zu 90% jede Bombergruppe durch eine genauso gut eingespielte Meelegruppe ausradiert und andere Gruppen oder sogenannte Randoms auch, es geht halt nicht so schnell. Aber wer auf Zahlen achtet und denkt diese sagen was aus hat in dem Spiel nix verloren.
Man merkt auf Drakenwald die letzten Wochen sogar positiv das es viele neue gibt und viele zurückommen aber seis drum, es hat sich nur ein harter Kern rauskritalisiert den ich nicht missen will und der vollkommen reicht. Es würde mich und andere Spieler zwar freuen wenn Warhammer die Zustimmung bekommt die es Verdient hat aber seis drum, die einzige bitte die ich und viele aktive haben ist nur die; Wenn es euch nicht zusagt dann spielt es nicht aber macht es verfluchtnochmal nicht schlecht nur weil ihr andere Anforderungen an ein MMORPG habt. Könnte noch soviel Schreiben aber will nun Lernen

MfG
Roids, bis zum Tod für Drakenwald Ordnung


----------



## Minastry (15. Oktober 2009)

@Mushis:

Das es nur an den Rechnern liegt stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Auch Leute mit recht übedimensionierten "Kisten" haben oft Schwierigkeiten, es hängt von einer Vielzahl von Punkten ab. 

Nimm meinen Rechner der etwas weiter oben steht, ist schlecht läuft aber trotzdem dank Top Internetverbindung. Was du da über 6+ Computer erzählst ist dasselbe Gewäsch wie von denen die es nur auf Mytic schieben.


----------



## Mushis (15. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> @Mushis:
> 
> Das es nur an den Rechnern liegt stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Auch Leute mit recht übedimensionierten "Kisten" haben oft Schwierigkeiten, es hängt von einer Vielzahl von Punkten ab.
> 
> Nimm meinen Rechner der etwas weiter oben steht, ist schlecht läuft aber trotzdem dank Top Internetverbindung. Was du da über 6+ Computer erzählst ist dasselbe Gewäsch wie von denen die es nur auf Mytic schieben.



Das weiss ich auch und kenne auch die Monsterlags im T4, wollte damit nur aufzeigen das die Leute nicht Ruckler wegen zu schwacher Hardware auf Lags schieben sollen. Viele beschweren sich hier ja die ganze Zeit wie scheisse WAR doch ist weil Sie im T2 bei nur einem KT schon Monsterlags haben und du solltest das wohl wissen das es dann wohl eher an deren Rechner liegt und nicht an Warhammer. Wir könnten zwar nun disskutieren über die ganze Engine usw. aber dann könnte man ja sogar bei Crysis sagen nur weil man es im Multiplayer Spielt das Spiel lagt wie Sau scheiss Crytec können nicht mal vernünftige Server hinstellen oder richtig programmieren. Das der PC vielleicht ein Pentium 4 mit 1,8Mhz und 1Gig ram sowie ne 128MB 6600GT ist ist egal.


----------



## Miracolax (15. Oktober 2009)

Mushis schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist genial das müssen die Leute mal einsehen....



Einsehen *müssen* die Leute schon mal gar nix, erst recht nicht wenn die Performance teilweise im Keller zu suchen ist! Das WAR genial sein soll ist einzig und alleine *deine* subjektive Meinung! Wenn andere Spiel XY Schrott oder Top finden ist es deren Meinung, die du teilen oder ablehnen kannst. Und alles nur auf alte PC's zu schieben ist mehr wie nur einfach. Das ist *meine* subjektive Meinung!


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Mushis schrieb:


> Das weiss ich auch und kenne auch die Monsterlags im T4, wollte damit nur aufzeigen das die Leute nicht Ruckler wegen zu schwacher Hardware auf Lags schieben sollen. Viele beschweren sich hier ja die ganze Zeit wie scheisse WAR doch ist weil Sie im T2 bei nur einem KT schon Monsterlags haben und du solltest das wohl wissen das es dann wohl eher an deren Rechner liegt und nicht an Warhammer. Wir könnten zwar nun disskutieren über die ganze Engine usw. aber dann könnte man ja sogar bei Crysis sagen nur weil man es im Multiplayer Spielt das Spiel lagt wie Sau scheiss Crytec können nicht mal vernünftige Server hinstellen oder richtig programmieren. Das der PC vielleicht ein Pentium 4 mit 1,8Mhz und 1Gig ram sowie ne 128MB 6600GT ist ist egal.



Mit diesem und dem weiter oben erklärten Zeug hast du leider Unrecht. Die Performance ist (bis dieser neue Patch eventuell massive Verbesserungen bringt) einfach schlecht. Das sieht man auch in den diversen Videos, das jüngste hier im Forum von der "Schwarzen Hand". Selbst bei knapp 20 Leuten und absolut keiner Umgebungsgrafik gibt es unerklärliche Ruckler - auch auf absoluten High-End Rechnern.

Es gibt prinzipiell kein Video von Mass-RVR oder auch nur Szenario Action von WAR in dem man nicht diese kleinen Ruckler sehen könnte. Nur gibt es einige Leute, die sich daran nicht stören. Das Problem bei WAR ist einfach (bei einigen, offensichtlich nicht bei allen), dass 

- die Performance prinzipiell schlecht ist (NICHT ausschließlich bei 100+ Spielern)
- die Performance bei 100+ Spielern - wie auch in anderen MMOs - einbricht ABER man kann dem nicht durch Einstellungen entgegenwirken (siehe Aion, Spieler ausblenden, Spiel läuft flüssig, genießen)
- die Engine schrott ist und nach wie vor kein AA und AF anbiete (nur über Treiber)
- die Performance für die gebotene Optik schlecht ist
- Viele Dinge mit lästigen kleinen Verzögerungen passieren (angefangen vom Reden mit NPCS bis zum Klicken von skills oder Moralfähigkeiten)

Ansonsten kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn hier immer wieder Leute mit Ammenmärchen wie "Bei mir läuft es komplett flüssig" auftauchen und dann darauf schließen, dass alle anderen 6+ Jahre alte Rechner sowie "Scheiß Inet" haben müssen, wenn es bei denen nicht läuft.

Mach einfach ein Video von WAR RVR, stelle es auf Youtube und verlinke es, damit wir alle sehen können wie absolut flüssig und einwandfrei das Spiel bei dir läuft. 

Damit hilfst du dir selbst mehr, weil man dir auch glaubt und du hilfst dem Spiel, weil dann wirklich Leute auch erwägen würden wieder reinzuschauen (mich inklusive). Doch solange die Videos so ausfallen wie das von Teal vor einer Weile, oder das jüngste von der Schwarzen Hand, wo die Performance nachweislich grottig ist, überzeugt man hier keinen mit dem "bei mir läuft alles super, dein Rechner + Inet müssen Scheiße sein" Gerede.


----------



## Teal (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem Video sollte aber noch erwähnt werden:
Das war mein alter PC - und der war max. Mid-End... Zudem war das noch lange vor vielen Verbesserungen. Klar ist die Engine noch immer das Problem, aber dass es inzwischen deutlich besser läuft lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Klar ist die Engine noch immer das Problem, aber dass es inzwischen deutlich besser läuft lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.




/sign.

Mal sehen was der PATCH bringt.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Bei meinem Video sollte aber noch erwähnt werden:
> Das war mein alter PC - und der war max. Mid-End... Zudem war das noch lange vor vielen Verbesserungen. Klar ist die Engine noch immer das Problem, aber dass es inzwischen deutlich besser läuft lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.



Ja, so war das ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich sage nur, dass ich einfach skeptisch bin und da es diese "bei mir läuft alles super" Sager schon von Release weg gibt glaube ich nur noch dem, was ich auch sehen kann. Die Sache mit den Youtube Videos ist ja auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich sage "poste eins, dann zeig ich mit dem Finger wenn es ruckelt" sondern einfach nur als objektiver Beleg. Ich würde mich für WAR freuen, wenn es denn endlich ordentlich liefe und eben auch dann eine Reaktivierung in Betracht ziehen.

Bis dahin spiele ich Aion und hoffe, dass der crysystem.dll crash bald behoben wird, damit ich die Grafik nicht runterdrehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir lief WAR auch erst super, seit ich den neuen PC hatte. Beim alten gab es schon noch Ruckler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf 1280er Res. war es aber da auch schon spielbar, nur in 1680 machte der alten PC eben noch Probleme.


----------



## Y4rG0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo bin auch gerade wieder bei AION am werke... Das Leveln ist fürn 30iger Kleri extrem zäh ^^


----------



## Schorus (15. Oktober 2009)

die amis jubeln schon in diversen foren,dass sie kaum noch lag haben nach dem neuen patch.na dann hoffen wir mal auf morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (15. Oktober 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> die amis jubeln schon in diversen foren,dass sie kaum noch lag haben nach dem neuen patch.na dann hoffen wir mal auf morgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt halt quasi ein Jahr zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin mir eh sicher, dass WAR ein riesen Erfolg geworden wäre, wenn noch 1 Jahr mit der Entwicklung verbracht worden wäre, bevor es released wurde. EA nehm ich an...


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, also zum Beispiel Altdorf. Das hätte nichts mehr gebraucht.
Als ich das erste mal dort war. Es war wie ich mir mittelalter und Krieg vorstelle: Dreckig, diebe überall, Enge dunkle Straßen, Patroullien die nicht wie in World of Warcraft die Blutelfen wie ein Power Ranger aussehen.
In meinen Augen stimmte in Altdorf alles: Die Atmosphäre, schöne Quest. Einige Überraschungen ( auf Level 11 einen 35 Gegner eliminieren zu müssen).
Aber in Sachen Keepraids und Balance zwischen den Klassen hätten sie wirklich noch einige Monate mehr nehmen sollen


----------



## xerkxes (16. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Aber in Sachen Keepraids und Balance zwischen den Klassen hätten sie wirklich noch einige Monate mehr nehmen sollen



Nachdem ich jetzt fast einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiß ich das Balancing in WAR jetzt erst richtig zu schätzen.


----------



## Y4rG0 (16. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt fast einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiß ich das Balancing in WAR jetzt erst richtig zu schätzen.



Hehe lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein reden.
Naja ich werd den Patch gleich sofort laden. Habe den vom Testserver drauf aber wird sicher nicht funktioniren.. 900 Mb mit DSL 1000 *grummel* 
naja Zeit etwas sinnvolles zu tun.

Ich kann es kaum erwarten hoffe der Patch wirkt wunder dan mach ich AION sofort zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt fast einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiß ich das Balancing in WAR jetzt erst richtig zu schätzen.



ach wie witzig... seit ich einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiss ich wie katastrophal die Balance in WAR ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt fast einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiß ich das Balancing in WAR jetzt erst richtig zu schätzen.




Same with me. Gleiches gilt für die Performance, allen Heilsversprechen zum Trotz lief Aion bei mir auch nicht flüssig.

Aber egal. 1.3.2 kommt heute auf die Live-Server. Ich hoffe das es dann genauso gut läuft wie beim Testevent letzte Woche. 

Ansonsten finde ich das wir uns hier eigentlich nur im Kreis drehen. Es diskutieren immer wieder die selben Leute die selben Dinge. A schreibt das WAR bei ihm flüssig läuft, woraufhin B und C sagen das es bei ihnen nicht so ist und sie deshalb A's Aussage anzweifeln. Dann kommt D um A zu unterstützen. 3 Beiträge weiter kommt dann noch M mit Oberlehrerhaften und ziemlich lächerlichen Anmerkungen zur Meinungsfreiheit im allgemeinen und Demokratie im Besonderen. Zwischendrin schreibt dann G noch seitenlange Abhandlungen darüber, was WAR alles nicht hat, aber seiner Meinung nach haben sollte. H bringt dann noch den Klassiker, das WAR ja soooviel Potential hatte, aber leider alles viel zu spät und X weiss mit etwas Kapitalismuskritik zu glänzen und verzweifelt am zu verurteilenden Gewinnstreben vom Mythic. Neuster Trend von E und K ist dann der Hinweis, dass es da den EINEN Server gäbe, auf dem zwar nichts anders, aber alles besser ist. Irgendwann schläft der Thread dann ein, weil es 2 Threads weiter oben gerade wieder von neuem beginnt.

Gähn...


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2009)

ach wie die ganzen aion leute doch plötzlich merken dass aion auch nur ein asia-game mit diversen anpassungen an den westlichen markt und einer, für asia-games doch sehr starken story ist, welche sich dem westlichen markt als halbwegs würdig erweist.

nun kommen wieder alle und sagen wie toll WAR doch im vergleich zu aion ist, aber wenn man ihnen das nem monat vor release gesagt hat hiess es noch dass aion ja schon über ein jahr in asien läuft und 3 millionnen subs hat. das in asien 3 millionen subs aber nicht viel sind begreift keiner. zumal dort auch subs zählen die noch 30cent über haben und seit monaten nicht mehr gespielt wurden.

aber aion war ja der mmo messiahs, und der nächste folgt ja bekanntlich mit sw tor. jaja die sprüch kenn ma alle


----------



## Pymonte (16. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ach wie die ganzen aion leute doch plötzlich merken dass aion auch nur ein asia-game mit diversen anpassungen an den westlichen markt und einer, für asia-games doch sehr starken story ist, welche sich dem westlichen markt als halbwegs würdig erweist.
> 
> nun kommen wieder alle und sagen wie toll WAR doch im vergleich zu aion ist, aber wenn man ihnen das nem monat vor release gesagt hat hiess es noch dass aion ja schon über ein jahr in asien läuft und 3 millionnen subs hat. das in asien 3 millionen subs aber nicht viel sind begreift keiner. zumal dort auch subs zählen die noch 30cent über haben und seit monaten nicht mehr gespielt wurden.
> 
> aber aion war ja der mmo messiahs, und der nächste folgt ja bekanntlich mit sw tor. jaja die sprüch kenn ma alle



pssst, diese universelle Wahrheit werden die Leute aber meist eh nicht begreifen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auch wieder nur subjektiv.
Aion wurde nicht als MMO Mesiash angekündigt.
Es wurde nicht als Bahnbrechenden bezeichnet. Es ist eben ein WOW Clone und mehr nicht. Das ist ganz einfach und darin hält es sich doch recht gut. Dazu kommt eben, dass im Endgame mehr PVP zum Ziel steht, als bei WOW es der Fall ist. 

Doch Aion ist nichts weiter als ein WOW. Aber auch WAR ist eigentlich ein WOW Clone. Nur mit Patch 1.3.2 kommen einige nette Neuerungen. Zwar auch seltsame Dinge, wie dass jetzt jeder im Imperium startet. Aber sowas ist ja noch verkraftbar, obwohls bissel komisch ist.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das ist auch wieder nur subjektiv.
> Aion wurde nicht als MMO Mesiash angekündigt.
> Es wurde nicht als Bahnbrechenden bezeichnet.



dann haste aber nicht die warhammerforen verfolgt kurz vor aion release, da hiess es noch ganz anders aus allen munden


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das ist auch wieder nur subjektiv.
> Aion wurde nicht als MMO Mesiash angekündigt.
> Es wurde nicht als Bahnbrechenden bezeichnet. Es ist eben ein WOW Clone und mehr nicht.



Natürlich wurde es so nicht von NCSoft angekündigt, aber von den ganzen Nomaden als solcher angesehen und propagiert. Und das über Monate.


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

"E und K ist dann der Hinweis, dass es da den EINEN Server gäbe, auf dem zwar nichts anders, aber alles besser ist"

Karak Norn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ob dort etwas, bzw VIELES, anders UND besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jo.. du weist bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (16. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde es so nicht von NCSoft angekündigt, aber von den ganzen Nomaden als solcher angesehen und propagiert. Und das über Monate.



Wobei viele dieser "Nomaden" sich aus unzufriedenen WAR-Spielern gebildet bzw. von Mythic/GOA dazu rekrutiert wurden, denen es einfach zu dumm wurde die Performance laufend im Keller suchen zu müssen und immer wieder auf ihre ja so schlechte Hardware verwiesen wurden, die Patches zu ertragen die einiges nur verschlimmbessert und als kleines Giveaway alte Bugs hervorgebracht haben, die anschließenden Hotfixes, Notfallwartungen und Nachpatches, die Serverchrash's (obwohl sie kaum noch auftreten), das als Übergangslösung angepriesene Spielerlimit welches nun dauerhaft dazugehört, das teilweise verbugte PvE (auch wenn das kein Schwerpunkt ist gehörte es doch zumindest anfangs equipmässig dazu), die im schlimmsten Fall 18h Locks in denen ausser rumstehen oder twinken kaum noch was möglich war, das Pseudocrafting....viele davon sind nur aus solchen Gründen auf den zugegebenermassen grossen AION-Hype aufgesprungen. Sicher gibt es auch viele die von vorneherein nur eine "Überbrückungszeit" für AION gebraucht haben. Nebenbei bemerkt war der WAR-Hype damals auch nicht gerade klein und unauffällig....

Ist nun mal so, wenn man mit was unzufrieden ist sieht man zu entweder die Ursachen oder das ganze Problem an sich zu beseitigen. Manche würden ja heute noch spielen, evtl. kehren ja auch einige zurück - aber im grossen und ganzen hat sich Mythic/GOA den Ist-Zustand selber zuzuschreiben. Mag ja sein das WAR jetzt besser läuft als vorher, nur kommt das halt sehr spät. Vielleicht nicht zu spät, aber reichlich spät.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Wobei viele dieser "Nomaden" sich aus unzufriedenen WAR-Spielern gebildet bzw. von Mythic/GOA dazu rekrutiert wurden, denen es einfach zu dumm wurde die Performance laufend im Keller suchen zu müssen und immer wieder auf ihre ja so schlechte Hardware verwiesen wurden, die Patches zu ertragen die einiges nur verschlimmbessert und als kleines Giveaway alte Bugs hervorgebracht haben, die anschließenden Hotfixes, Notfallwartungen und Nachpatches, die Serverchrash's (obwohl sie kaum noch auftreten), das als Übergangslösung angepriesene Spielerlimit welches nun dauerhaft dazugehört, das teilweise verbugte PvE (auch wenn das kein Schwerpunkt ist gehörte es doch zumindest anfangs equipmässig dazu), die im schlimmsten Fall 18h Locks in denen ausser rumstehen oder twinken kaum noch was möglich war, das Pseudocrafting....viele davon sind nur aus solchen Gründen auf den zugegebenermassen grossen AION-Hype aufgesprungen. Sicher gibt es auch viele die von vorneherein nur eine "Überbrückungszeit" für AION gebraucht haben. Nebenbei bemerkt war der WAR-Hype damals auch nicht gerade klein und unauffällig....
> 
> Ist nun mal so, wenn man mit was unzufrieden ist sieht man zu entweder die Ursachen oder das ganze Problem an sich zu beseitigen. Manche würden ja heute noch spielen, evtl. kehren ja auch einige zurück - aber im grossen und ganzen hat sich Mythic/GOA den Ist-Zustand selber zuzuschreiben. Mag ja sein das WAR jetzt besser läuft als vorher, nur kommt das halt reichlich spät.



genauso spät wie bei AoC

mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Nomaden bei jedem MMO Terz gemacht haben, da gabs keine WAR Mehrheit.


----------



## Gernulf (16. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt fast einen Monat Aion hinter mir habe, weiß ich das Balancing in WAR jetzt erst richtig zu schätzen.


Positiv oder negativ?


----------



## Teal (16. Oktober 2009)

Klingt doch sehr positiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (16. Oktober 2009)

Also Leute... seit heute Patch 1.3.2 ....

*WARHAMMER R.I.P.* zumindest für mich.. wie weitere Kollegen von mir sind extrem abgeschreckt..

REASON:

RvR-Verbesserungen
Die Häufigkeit von aufregenden Städtebelagerungen wird mit der Aktualisierung 1.3.2 zunehmen, *denn Festungen werden aus der Kampagne entfernt*. Ab sofort müssen Spieler einer Armee nur noch zwei Paarungen kontrollieren, um die Stadt angreifen zu können.

Burgschlachten sind jetzt lohnenswerter als jemals zuvor. Das neue Schwierigkeitssystem für Burgen stellt sicher, dass die Belohnungen für Angreifer und Verteidiger besser werden, je mehr Kämpfer bei einer Burgbelagerung anwesend sind.

Neue Reise des Spielers
Wir haben in den Startgebieten eine Reihe von Änderungen vorgenommen, um das Spiel für neue, bestehende und zurückkehrende Spieler gleichermaßen zugänglicher zu machen. Diesen Umgestaltungen haben wir den Titel die „Neue Reise des Spielers“ gegeben und sie beinhalten Funktionen und Verbesserungen, die mit der Version 1.3.2 eingeführt werden. All diese Funktionen und Verbesserungen werden entweder nachfolgend oder in den entsprechenden Abschnitten der Patchnotizen aufgeführt. Einige Höhepunkte daraus sind:

Alle neuen Charaktere, die sich den Armeen der Zerstörung anschließen, beginnen ihre Reise im Chaos-Startgebiet, egal welchem Volk sie angehören.
Alle neuen Charaktere, die sich den Armeen der Ordnung anschließen, beginnen ihre Reise im Imperiums-Startgebiet, egal welchem Volk sie angehören.
Eine neue vertonte Einleitung wird die Grundlagen von WAR erklären.
Die Inhalte und der Questablauf in den Startgebieten beider Armeen wurden überarbeitet und angepasst, um das Spielerlebnis zu verbessern.
Neue Spieler werden automatisch in eine „Gilde für neue Spieler“ eingegliedert, wobei es für jede Fraktion eine eigene gibt. Dadurch soll die Kommunikation und die Gruppenfindung für neue Spieler und jene, die einen Twink spielen, erleichtert werden.
Das Handbuch im Spiel wurde komplett überarbeitet und aktualisiert, damit es hilfreicher, zugänglicher und genauer ist.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. Oktober 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Also Leute... seit heute Patch 1.3.2 ....
> 
> *WARHAMMER R.I.P.* zumindest für mich.. wie weitere Kollegen von mir sind extrem abgeschreckt..
> 
> ...



Find ich viel besser so, weil die festungen seit geraumer Zeit nur noch ganz selten eingenommen wurden. Entweder man hat die festung gar nicht angegriffen oder man hats versucht und ist nach nem Wipe in ein anderes gebiet geflogen. Jetzt hat man wieder eine bessere Chance die Hauptstadt anzugreifen weil der Flaschenhals endlich weg ist.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich heute auch riesig über die Änderungen erschreckt , da die Patchnotes ja auch erst seit ca. 3 Wochen bekannt sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was an "Das Handbuch im Spiel wurde komplett überarbeitet und aktualisiert, damit es hilfreicher, zugänglicher und genauer ist." schlecht ist, entgeht mir momentan noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also das obere finde ich doch schon sehr positiv.

Ich meine gut auf den ersten Eindruck hört sich zum Beispiel das pressen aller Völker in ein Startgebiet komisch an, doch es hebt die Population in dem einen Gebiet gut an. Und von der Story ist es auch nicht schwer. "Wir holen uns alle verbündete hierhin um besser geschützt zu sein".


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Find ich viel besser so, weil die festungen seit geraumer Zeit nur noch ganz selten eingenommen wurden. Entweder man hat die festung gar nicht angegriffen oder man hats versucht und ist nach nem Wipe in ein anderes gebiet geflogen. Jetzt hat man wieder eine bessere Chance die Hauptstadt anzugreifen weil der Flaschenhals endlich weg ist.



gute lösung wäre es, den festungskampf etwas zu überarbeiten. eine ausgezeichnete lösung wäre eine erweiterung des festungskampfes, erweiterung des festungsgebietes und einführen einiger neuer mechaniken zum verteidigen und angreifen einer so befestigten stellung.
entschieden hat man sich für eine möglichst kostengünstige(sprich in jeder hinsicht billige) und schnelle lösung. bin nicht sicher, ob es nun auf dauer tatsächlich so spassig sein wird, in einem bzw zwei sehr übersichtlichen battlegrounds rumzuzergen statt in 9 etwas grösseren und offenen gebieten.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> gute lösung wäre es, den festungskampf etwas zu überarbeiten. eine ausgezeichnete lösung wäre eine erweiterung des festungskampfes, erweiterung des festungsgebietes und einführen einiger neuer mechaniken zum verteidigen und angreifen einer so befestigten stellung.
> entschieden hat man sich für eine möglichst kostengünstige(sprich in jeder hinsicht billige) und schnelle lösung. bin nicht sicher, ob es nun auf dauer tatsächlich so spassig sein wird, in einem bzw zwei sehr übersichtlichen battlegrounds rumzuzergen statt in 9 etwas grösseren und offenen gebieten.



jiop, deswegen überarbeiten sie den Festungskampf ja auch weiterhin. Weil das die möglichsts billigste Lösung ist. Zusätzlich kommt ja noch ein Underdog System mit dem nächsten Patch, auch das deutet auf eine möglichst billige Lösung hin.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nicht unbedingt auf das Alter sondern auf die Leute die sich kindisch Verhalten;D
> 
> Und danke für die Antworten


Dein post war aba sehr unreif und Kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



somit bedienste das Klischee echt gut


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jiop, deswegen überarbeiten sie den Festungskampf ja auch weiterhin.


mir muss da etwas entgangen sein. herausnehmen der festungen aus dem spielgeschehen ist imo keine "überarbeitung".


----------



## wiligut (17. Oktober 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Also Leute... seit heute Patch 1.3.2 ....
> 
> *WARHAMMER R.I.P.* zumindest für mich.. wie weitere Kollegen von mir sind extrem abgeschreckt..
> 
> ...



Wenn du überhaupt aktiv Warhammer spielst, was ich bezweifle, dann wohl mit geschlossenen Augen und Ohren. Das die Festungen rauskommen, weiss man seit Monaten, spätestens seit den vor fast nem Monat erschienenen Patchnotes weiss es jeder und im offiziellen Forum wurde es tagelang heftig diskutiert. Also doch nur ein sinnloser Trollversuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten würde ich wohl auch erstmal abwarten wie es sich tatsächlich auswirkt statt jetzt schon zu urteilen wo der Patch erst seit nen paar Stunden draussen ist


----------



## Aragorn1994 (17. Oktober 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Dein post war aba sehr unreif und Kindisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hat eigentlich nichts mit Unreif und Kindisch zutun wenn ich auf eine andere Art sage, das ich keine "LOL XD ROFL LOL" Posts hier haben möchte;D


----------



## pulla_man (17. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jiop, deswegen überarbeiten sie den Festungskampf ja auch weiterhin. Weil das die möglichsts billigste Lösung ist. Zusätzlich kommt ja noch ein Underdog System mit dem nächsten Patch, auch das deutet auf eine möglichst billige Lösung hin.



das underdog system klingt zwar ganz gut, aber glaube kaum dass es etwas bewirken wird. ob ich es als unterlegene fraktion nun nicht schaffe ne burg 2h zu halten oder ob ich es nicht schaffe ne burg 45min zu halten macht kein unterschied. zumindest zur primetime wird dieses system keine änderung herbeiführen. so denke ich


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> das underdog system klingt zwar ganz gut, aber glaube kaum dass es etwas bewirken wird. ob ich es als unterlegene fraktion nun nicht schaffe ne burg 2h zu halten oder ob ich es nicht schaffe ne burg 45min zu halten macht kein unterschied. zumindest zur primetime wird dieses system keine änderung herbeiführen. so denke ich



naja, wenn du dann aber z.B. längere Lock timer an Sfz hast oder der Zonenlock am Ende der Paarung nicht mehr ne Stunde ist, sondern nur noch 30min macht das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Die Frage ist dann eher, wie stark die größere Fraktion benachteiligt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil mir würde es auch irgendwann kein Spaß mehr machen, wenn der Gegner immer schneller ist als ich.

@Virthu Lies den Satz nochmal, den hast du scheinbar nicht verstanden.


----------



## Shaft13 (17. Oktober 2009)

Festungen rausnehmen war das dümmste was man machen konnte.

Es gibt nun absolut keine Zergstopper mehr. Wer mehr Masse hat,steht in der Hauptstadt.

Auf vielen Servern werden wir jetzt täglich Stadtraids haben. Die unterlegene Fraktion wird bald auch gar nicht mehr zum deffen kommen sondern ausloggen.

Stadtraids sind dann nichts mehr besonderes,sondern absolut 08/15.

PvP wird so zur Farce,da pausenlos eine Zone wohl für 6 Stunden gelockt ist,oder nach kurzer Zeit alle Zonen.

Gewisse Änderungen an den festungen wären sicherlich gut gewesen, aber einfach rausnehmen ist eine Katastrophe.

Wartet mal 2 Wochen ab, da wird sich schon Frust und Langeweile auf beiden Seiten breit machen,weil einige Server wirklich 18 Stunden durchgehend die Zonen gelockt sind,weil die Deffer ausgeloggt sind und somit die 18 Stunden Sperre komplett ablaufen muss.

Wenn dann die dominierende Partei sich alle kompltt mit Kriegs und tyrannen Set ausgestattet hat, wird das PVP mit Sicherheit nicht spannender gegen die nun noch deutlicher unterlegene Partei.


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Virthu Lies den Satz nochmal, den hast du scheinbar nicht verstanden.


hoffentlich wird die "überarbeitung" genauso toll, wie die bezüglich der spielerbegrenzung bei festungsangriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "nicht verstanden", haha.


----------



## Peithon (17. Oktober 2009)

Warhammer hatte wenig endcontent. Dadurch, dass die Festungen rausfallen, hat Warhammer noch weniger endcontent. Mit den Hauptstadtinstanzen werden insbesondere die, die keine Gegner dort abbekommen, nach einer kurzen Zeit unzufrieden sein. Das ist sowohl für die Angreifer, als auch für die Verteidiger eine völlig unbefriedigende Situation. 
Ein Underdog-System gibt es in gewisser Weise ja schon, da z. B. die Verteidigung von Städten nochmal Invasormarken bringen usw. Wer mehr Spieler hat, der wird stets im Vorteil sein. Daher waren die Festung von der Grundidee her eine feine Sache. Es müssten mal die wirklichen Probleme angegangen werden. AoE bestimmt fast alle Kämpfe. Die Community schreit schon seid einem halben Jahr und Mythic dreht an dieser Schraube einfach nicht. In den Stadtinstanzen ist AoE auch wieder viel wichtiger und effektiver, als jeder Einzelzauber. Im Grunde braucht man bei der momentan Spielversion nur noch 5 Klassen auf jeder Seite. Auserkorene/RDS, BW/Zauberer und Heiler. Alle anderen Klassen sind zwar ein netter Zusatz, aber nicht wirklich effektiv. 

Bei den Festungen hätte man einfach bestimmte Dinge einführen müssen, die den Kampf interessant machen. Im Grunde waren die Festungen nur noch größere Burgen, mit nur eine Treppe zu einem Kommandanten, der verdammt viel Schaden verursacht hat. Ein Friedhof am Burgeingang für die Angreifer wäre z. B. eine Möglichkeit gewesen, ähnlich wie im Alteractal bei WoW. Dann hätte man noch verhindern müssen, dass im Festungsbereich nicht wiederbelebt werden kann, wenn das Tor der Zitadelle auf ist und schon wäre ein ganz anderer Kampf entstanden. Für Schleicher hätte man auch mehr Optionen einführen müssen. 

Weil es so eintönig war und weil keiner Lust auf die Stadt-Instanzen hatte, sind die Leute nicht mehr zu den Festungen gegangen. Zonenlocks von 1 Stunde wird die unterlegene Fraktion nicht schaffen können, weil es nicht möglich ist mit unterlegenen Kräften 4 Schlachtfeldziele abzudecken. Locks ausschließlich über Burgen-Timer wären hier vielleicht eine bessere Alternative.

Das Grundproblem von der Unausgeglichenheit der Fraktionen, wird durch den Patch 1.32 jedenfalls nicht angegangen. Dafür wurden im Grunde aus einem morschen Gebäude einpaar tragende Bretter weggenommen und nun soll das Gebäude stabiler stehen?


----------



## Virthu (17. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Dafür wurden im Grunde aus einem morschen Gebäude einpaar tragende Bretter weggenommen und nun soll das Gebäude stabiler stehen?


interessante analogie. sehr zutreffend dazu.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

na zum Glück waren Festungen schon seit Monaten kein Endcontent mehr, sonst hätte der Vergleich fast zutreffen können. Aufjedenfall kenne ich keinen aktiven WAR Spieler der noch Festung raiden gegangen ist oder der es gern getan hätte.
Virthu, die Begrenzung war aber nicht für die Festungen geplant, ja sogar die Festungen waren NICHT geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun will man eben was anderes draus machen, da es so ja nicht funktioniert hat. Und die großen Festungen geben dann doch einiges an Szenarien her für neuen RvR Content.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem von der *Unausgeglichenheit der Fraktionen*, wird durch den Patch 1.32 jedenfalls nicht angegangen. Dafür wurden im Grunde aus einem morschen Gebäude einpaar tragende Bretter weggenommen und nun soll das Gebäude stabiler stehen?



liegt vlt aber auch daran das viele leute lieber die roxxor klassen spielen wollten un dann nach langen heulen die auch erst bekommen hatten.... klar... man will alles so haben wie in dem anderen game auch wenn dabei das spiel zerstört wird.

Nun wird dran gearbeitet das man sich wenigstens ohne lag in den t-gebieten bewegen kann und schon heulen die gleichen wieder.


Btw fehlender endcontent.... was erwartet ihr in einem pvp orientierten spiel? PVE content? in PVP wo der Content ihr seit???? Also bitte... we nach endcontent sucht und ihn nicht findet in WAR sollte bitte etwas anderes spielen das mehr augenmekr auf pve wirft. 

Nur vergessen die endcontent whiner das halb...



Und zu den Festungen.... es ist gut das die nicht mehr wichtig sind... warum? Schon ma mitbekommen wenn die gegner fraktion (ich will nicht drauf eingehen welche das sie genau weis welche angesprochen ist) die laggs ausnutzten die mit schwächeren rechnern (was fast 50% wenn nicht mehr darstellt) weg zu nuken.


Meiner meinung nach ein guter schritt... was die mit dem patch gemacht haben


----------



## Aragorn1994 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ganz im ernst, ich war leider nicht im T-4 Dabei, aber jenachdem was ich von Erfahrungberichten gelesen habe waren Festungen doch eh nicht so gut.
Erstmal gab es einfach Riesig Viele davon. Wenn man nurnoch 2 braucht (Oder braucht man nun keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist das schon eine erleichterung. Denn meiner Meinung nach reichen 2 Festungen aus, die schwerer einzunehmen sind, als 15 die einfach zu kriegen sind.( Nur ein Beispiel). Denn der gewollte Belagerungseffekt blieb oftmals aus. Es gab hin und wieder einige Spannende schlachten, mit Belagerungswaffen Öl und dem ganzen dreck. Aber eigentlich laut vielen Spielern, brachte eh alles nix wenn die Zerstörung ihnen 1:10 überlegen waren. Wo damals ein Kriegstrupp der Ordnung verteidigt hat, gab es teilweise 4 Kriegstrupps der Zerstörung in manchen Situationen. Hier wäre es wirklich eine bessere Idee die Belagerung ganz auf die Hauptstädte altdorf und Die UNvermeidliche Stadt zu richten, anstatt hier die Spieler mit übermacht und Unbalance zu vergraulen.
Meiner Meinung nach werden dann auch mehr Spieler ihre Stadt verteidigen. Ich meine damals:
"Wir verlieren das Keep eh, die sind viel zu sehr in der überzahl, weil keiner Lust hat ein nutzloses Keep zu deffen".
Vielleicht in zukunft: "Kommt Altdort deffen!". Es ist denke ich vielen leuten wichtiger ihre Hauptstadt gegen die Gegner zu verteidigen, als eine Festung in den Kapatten.

ich werde Definitiv mein Abo bald wieder aktivieren um reinzuschauen, und es ist doch schonmal ein Anfang das Warhammer wenigstens einigermassen die Performance anhebt.
Aber was erwarten eigentlich die Leute hier:
"Ich will EINEN Patch womit alles Perfekt ist!". Postet doch ins Forum von Warhammer eure Vorschläge und mit den Patches wird es besser. Ich muss ehrlich sagen das AION auch momentan, wie soll ich es sagen, total mieß ist. Ich als Gladiator kriege kaum was kaput (Im PvP) Weil alle entweder A: Mich kitten und ich rein garnix tun kann wenn sie zu weit weg sind oder B: Die Leute sich hocheilen oder Templer kaum Schaden fressen. Da ist die Balance so im Eimer das schon jeder sich ne Zigarre ansteckt wenn er einen Gladiator sieht, weil alle sagen "Unter 50 ist der Gladiator eh ein Opfer!". Da muss ich sagen weiss ich Warhammer richtig zu schätzen, denn ich finde ich hatte als Hexenjäger/Ritter gute Chancen gegen alle Klassen, und wurde auch einige male Kaputt geprügelt. Es gab einen geringen ausgleich. Was zum Beispiel der Feuerzauberer an Rüstung nicht hatte machte er durch Schaden weg.Das ist in AION nicht so. Der Sorcerer/Summoner hat tausend Schilde und Kitemetoden, und macht trotzdem noch guten Damage.
Dann die Festungen: Das ist auch in AION momentan nicht besser. Wir waren 15 Verteidiger. Die hatten kaum das Tor auf da kam uns eine Welle von Asmodiern entgegen. Ihr kennt doch sicher die Stelle in Herr der Ringe wenn alle am Schwarzen Tor von Mordor stehen, und die Soldaten von den orcs umzingelt werden. GEnauso sah das aus. Im Vergleich dazu fand ich auch Open RvR eigentlich immer recht gut, denn auch im T-2 gab es schön ausgeglichene Kt´s. so 5 gegen 6 oder 10 gegen 11 Spieler warens immer. Und dann nicht auf einen Punkt gequetscht, es standen wirklich immer einige da andere da, so musste man sich absprechen um was zu bekommen. Aber in AION ist es momentan nur :"Masse statt Skill und Klasse". Da läuft man in die Festung mit 100 Männern und hat eh schon gewonnen.

Ich weiss das AION Neu in Europa ist, aber in Asien nicht und ich finde Warhammer hat in meinen Augen mehr Spass gemacht als es AION momentan tut.


----------



## wiligut (17. Oktober 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Festungen rausnehmen war das dümmste was man machen konnte.
> ...
> Auf vielen Servern werden wir jetzt täglich Stadtraids haben. Die unterlegene Fraktion wird bald auch gar nicht mehr zum deffen kommen sondern ausloggen.
> ...
> ...



Find ich totalen Quark was du da sagst. Erstmal sollte man sich vielleicht klar werden warum man überhaupt WAR spielt. Kommt man dann zu dem Ergebnis das man es wegen des PvP spielen möchte, dann spielt es keine Rolle ob dieses PvP in einer Burg, Festung, Szenario oder auf nem freien Acker stattfindet. *Der Hauptstadtkampf IST reines PVP* und zwar richtig geniales. Seit die Hauptsadt-PQ überarbeitet wurden zählt nur noch das Gemetzel, die PVE-Elemente wurden bis auf den General und seine Schergen, den man aber für den Sieg nicht machen muss, vollständig eleminiert. Zudem ist es sogar fair, nämlich 48vs48 sofern man eine volle Instanz hat in der nicht sofort geheult und ausgeloggt wird wenn der Gegner besser ist. Spielt man für die "unterlegene" Fraktion hat man zudem den Vorteil dass man IMMER in volle Instanzen gehen kann, ein Luxus den die "überlegene", zahlenstärkere Fraktion nicht hat, da kann es passieren das man in eine ungedeffte Instanz kommt. Manche mögen ja drauf stehen, ich finde das langweilig.

Sich also über die eigene Unterlegenheit und einen angeblichen Mangel an PVP aufzuregen ist Unsinn, da man immer die Chance hat in einer fairen Instanz 48vs48 zu zocken. Was besseres gibts gar nicht. Außerdem ist es scheissegal ob man die eigene HS defft oder die andere HS angreift. Vom optisch unterschiedlichen Setting mal abgesehen sind die HS-Kämpfe inkl. Belohnungen identisch. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er sich lieber eine Stunde in der Festung die Beine in den Bauch gestanden hat, weil diese in den meisten Fällen gar nicht mehr angegriffen wurden oder im Fall eines Angriffs die Diashow reingezogen hat, statt ordentlich 48vs48 zu moschen.

Übrigens werden da mitnichten dauerhaft Zonen stundenlang gelockt. In den meisten Fällen gewinnt nämlich die deffende Fraktion und die Hauptstadt ist nach ner Stunde wieder frei. In Step 2 zu kommen ist längst nicht so einfach wie manche sich das vielleicht vorstellen.

Wer lieber ausloggt statt seine HS im PVP zu verteidigen ist vielleicht bei WAR nicht im richtigen Spiel.


----------



## Marox (18. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Erstmal sollte man sich vielleicht klar werden warum man überhaupt WAR spielt. Kommt man dann zu dem Ergebnis das man es wegen des PvP spielen möchte, dann spielt es keine Rolle ob dieses PvP in einer Burg, Festung, Szenario oder auf nem freien Acker stattfindet.



es tut mir echt leid, aber diese Aussage ist einfach nur falsch.
es ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied ob ich mir 2KTs vs 2KTs zerge oder in einem Szenario 2 Grp vs 2 Grp spiele.
wer da keinen Unterschied sieht der weiß in meinen Augen nicht was RvR bzw. PvP bedeutet.

MfG
Akto


----------



## Teal (18. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> [...] *Der Hauptstadtkampf IST reines PVP* [...]


Veto! Nüchtern betrachtet sind die Stadtbelagerungen nur instanzierte PvE-PQs, bei der die andere Fraktion stören kann/muss. Auch der ebenfalls instanzierte Königskampf ist reines PvE, da die verteidigende Fraktion nach dem Verlust der Stadt ausgesperrt wird. Spaß macht es trotzdem allemal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (18. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich Teal nur zustimmen. Wer den Hauptstadtkampf als Highlight ansieht, der war entweder noch nie dabei oder war erst 1-2 Mal dabei. Spätestens beim 3. Mal sollte man gemerkt haben, dass es sich um eine reine Zerg-PQ handelt, in der die Seite bessere Chancen hat, die mehr Bombenpower und Heiler dabei hat. 
Ich hatte auch schon öfter das Vergnügen, eine feindfreie Instanz vorzufinden. Bis man einen Gilden- bzw. Allianz-KT mit einer vernünftigen Klassenverteilung dabei hat, können schon mal 5-15 min ins Land gehen. Dann sind die Instanzen, in denen man auf die Ordnung trifft jedoch meistens schon voll besetzt. 
Sollte die unterlegene Fraktion genau 100 Spieler zur Verteidigung haben, so sind zumindest 4 Spieler dabei, die gegen eine Übermacht ankämpfen muss.

Ich finde die Warhammer-Welt insgesamt doch wenig abwechslungsreich und durch die Wegnahme der Festungen ist sie noch etwas kleiner und weniger vielseitig geworden. Hoffentlich werden die Festungen in einer Überarbeiteten Form wieder zugefügt. Bei den Hauptstädten wären Groß-Szenarien auch besser. Wenn ich 20 min auf einen Kampf in der Hauptstadt warten müsste, dann wäre ich voll zufrieden, besser als 2 Stunden ohne Kampf.


----------



## wiligut (19. Oktober 2009)

> die Warhammer-Welt insgesamt doch wenig abwechslungsreich und durch die Wegnahme der Festungen ist sie noch etwas kleiner und weniger vielseitig geworden



Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein? Die Festungen waren Contentblocker Nr.1 im Spiel. Sie wurden nicht ohne Grund seit Wochen kaum mehr angegriffen. 

Bisher konnte ich Frustration bei der zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion nachvollziehen, die bei einem Lock des letztens Gebietes in ihre Festung eilen musste und in den meisten Fällen kam kein Angreifer oder dieser gab beim ersten Wipe auf. Da man das als Deffer aber nie so genau wissen konnte, stand man oft sinnlos in der Festung rum und wartete auf die Dinge die da eventuell kommen würden oder auch nicht. Das war die Regel! 

Die Ausnahme war ein ernstgemeinter Angriff der Festung, bei dem es dann eine Diashow sondergleichens gab, in der wirkliches agieren nur noch sehr eingeschränkt möglich war. Auch kein echter Spass.

Jetzt sind diese Festungen (vorläufig) raus, sprich der Kampf konzentriert sich auf die offenen T4-Endzonen, die bisher oft nicht verteidigt wurden, da man sich auf die Festungen als Block verließ (und die mangelnde Motivation der Angreifer diese zu nehmen). Der Weg in die Hauptstadt wird dadurch sicherlich einfacher, ABER als Mitglied der *zahlenmäßig unterlegenen* Fraktion kann man in der Hauptstadt (Step 1) immer auf Feinde treffen und kann hier PvP betreiben, statt wie in der Festung nur rumzustehen.  Wo du hier wegen der Festungen einen Verlust an Vielseitigkeit ausmachst ist mir ein Rätsel! Ich halte das eher für notorisches Nörgeln, statt für echte Erfahrungen (noch dazu wo der Patch heute erst den 4. Tag draussen ist)

@Teal
Warum du das als "instanzierte PVE-PQ" schlecht redest, versteh ich nicht. Mir ging es oben nur um Step1, da Step 2 bisher kaum jemals erreicht wurde. Sicher ist das instanziert, aber 48vs48 als "PVE mit etwas stören abzutun" ist in meinen Augen völlig ungerechtfertigt. Seit die PQ überarbeitet wurde, zählt nur noch der Kampf. Dieser alberne General im 2. Teil der PQ wird doch so gut wie nie gemacht und muss zum Glück nicht mehr gemacht werden. Die PQ wird i.d.R. in einer vollen Ini ausschließlich durch PVP entschieden. Erst am Samstag hab ich wieder Phalanx (Destro) gegen Mondsucht und Volksfront (Order) auf Drakenwald spielen können, wenn das kein PVP war weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. 

Selbstverständlich kann es für Spieler der *zahlenmäßig überlegenen* Fraktion frustrierend sein, wenn sie in eine leere Ini kommen. Das ist selbstverständlich kein PVP, aber mir ja nun wirklich total egal. Die brauchen keine Liebe und können ja zB als Order auf Drakenwald rerollen wenn sie PVP wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Die meisten die wegen der Festungen unzufrieden sind, spielen Order. Sie befürchten ständige Hauptstadtraids, da sie weniger Spieler im oRVR zur Verteidigung aufbieten können. Ich wollte mit meinem obigen Post lediglich dahingehend argumentieren, dass diese Raids für Orderspieler eigentlich doch eher einen Gewinn an Spielspass bringen müssten, da sie 1.) nicht mehr in der Festung rumstehen und auf Gegner warten müssen und 2.) in der Haupstadtinstanz sich keine Gedanken um eine volle Ini machen müssen, da sie, wenn sie wirklich die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Fraktion sind, immer genug volle Inis zur Auswahl haben. Im Unterschied zum Kampf im offenen RvR sind diese Inis in der Regel nun mal auch ausgegleichen, da hier 48 Destros gegen 48 Ordies spielen.

Ich wiederhole nochmal, dass Destros vielleicht leere Inis erwischen, kann sein und ist mir Scheiss egal. Sollen sie halt Order spielen. Sorry für die deutlichen Worte^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist doch das.

Die Festungen sind Langweilig und Nervend. Denn man kämpft ja vorher schon immer gegen dutzend Burgen. Daher sind Festung eher eine ARt ... naja Zeitfenster. Sie sind nichts mehr. Sie sind nur ein Zeit und Lustfaktor. Wenn der Deffer gut bestellt ist, war es dass mit den STädteraid und ist keiner da, brauch man auch keine Festung ... um es mal so auszudrücken. Dazu kann man ja ohne weiteres von der Festung fliehen, falls der Deffer zu stark ist und dann alle Festungen angreifen und eine mit voller Armee etc. Also das ganze ist oft auch so, dass der Deffer unter Zeitdruck steht, wenn es darum geht dass Festungen attackiert werden. WEnn er aber drin ist, kann er gut Zeit heraus holen und auch Leuten die Lust nehmen. 

Wenn man dann in die Hauptstadt kommt, war ja noch nie bei einem Hauptstadtraid. Kommt es doch zum PVE. Man kämpft halt in der Stadt gegen Spieler und um diese PQs. Dann geht man am Ende, ohne dass der Verteidiger was machen kann, seine "Mega" Bosse erschlagen. Das ganze ist kein PVP.

Ein PVP Prinzip ist wenn die NSC genau so wie Spieler sind. Rein vom Aushalten, Skills etc. Also auch mehr als nur 0 oder ihre Pflichtskills. Sondern ne richtige Auswahl. Dann aber auch angepasste NSC, würden enorm viel ändern. Wenn kein Verteidiger da ist, sind es deutlich mehr NSC. Wenn Verteidiger da sind, verschwinden NSC. Wenn Angreifer mit einer KT da ist, sind die NSC nicht so stark und vorallem die richtig heftigen ala King und Lord etc. Sind es 6 KTs sind die Kerlchen wieder stärker. Damit hat man immer eine Art gleiche Zeit ca.
Aber so ist ein Raid aus 6 KTs für einen Burgherren eher Langweilig, so schnell wie die dann sterben, so schnell kann man net schauen. Wenn 2 KTs da sind, reichen paar Deffer aus um bissel Chaos beim Pullen zu stifften und schon geht nichts mehr. Über 1 KT wollen wir nicht reden.
Das sollte man entlich mal ändern. Denn damit hat auch die Unterzahl, egal ob aus Gründen von Lust, Spielermangel oder RVR desinteresse und twink ziehen =), ein faires Verhältniss. Mit Fair ist gemeint, dass eben der Angreifer nicht ohne weiteres die Festung überrennt und wenn man da ist, muss man Gas geben, dass die net sofort im Lord raum stehen können.

Ne Zeit war es ja möglich, was ich denke abgeschaft wurde. Den STep 1 dem Angreifer zu versauen. Einfach kein PVP machen und genau da sollte diese Mechanik aushelfen. Am besten noch mit einer Art "Energie". So wie bei einigen Shootermods. Nach dem Motto wir spielen 12 gegen 12 und jede Seite hat 500 Spawnleben und wenn die aufverbraucht sind, ist es vorbei. Damit könnte man die Normalen Rezz Sprüche, im Combat verbieten. Sowas wäre mal für einen PTR ein guter Test, vorallem die Kämpfe müssten dann übel schnell sein. Natürlich muss man dann mehr Spawnpunkte als das WC einführen. BOs sind dafür ideal und vor der Burg und in der Burg halt paar Punkte. Denk aber es wäre teilweise cooler so, als mit diesem wer hat mehr rezzer und wer hat die schnelleren.


----------



## Shagkul (19. Oktober 2009)

Stadtszenarien....  dass ist also das ach so tolle PvP Gefühl.
Das ist für mich alles so künstlich und vorgefertigt, ich find das den Schritt in die falsche Richtung.

Burgen und Festungskämpfe sollten komplett überarbeitet werden. Wie schon so oft gefordert.

Schliesslich hat eine Burg/Festung nicht nur ein Tor um angegriffen zu werden. Leitern, Belagerungstürme zerstörbare Mauern usw., da glaube ich würde das auch nicht mehr als Contentblocker betrachtet.
Verteidiger sollten wiederum die Möglichkeit haben, dem irgendwie entgegen zu wirken.
Genauso, keine Spielerbegrenzungen mehr und wenn dann zumindest beim Angreifer keine, dann kann sie auch mal genommen werden. Wobei es zwar auch unrealistisch wäre, aber immerhin.

Edit zu Golrik:
Ja so ne Art zerstörbares Lazaret damit nicht endlos Truppen nachströmen, oder verteidigen können, der Rezz im Kampf sollte irgendwie eingeschränkt, oder limitiert werden.


----------



## Dreonidas (19. Oktober 2009)

@1 Step Hauptstadt
Da waren wohl einige lange nicht mehr im Spiel online, aber da helfe ich gerne aus. 
1 Step hat zwei Phasen. 
In der ersten muss man Schlachtfeldziele (jeweils 3 in einer Ini) einnehmen um Punkte ( 1000 um zu gewinnen) zu bekommen. In der zweiten Phasen muss man wieder 1000 Punkte sammeln (SFZ oder Playerkills) oder falls man in der vorherigen Phase gewonnen hat den General töten. Beides möglich. 
An sich würde ich es nicht mit PvE ode PQ vergleichen, weil es ein absolut unpassender Vergleich ist, sondern eher mit Nordenwacht (Szenario *wink*) aber in einer etwas grösseren Skala (48v48 statt 12v12). 

@Step 2 war ich noch nie drinnen und hoffen durch den Wegfall der Festungen endlich mal diesen sagenumwobenen Step 2 zu erblicken.

@Thema Lazarett
Klar machen wir es der unterlegen Fraktion noch schwerer, die werden euch für diese grossartige Idee danken.


----------



## Shagkul (19. Oktober 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> @Thema Lazarett
> Klar machen wir es der unterlegen Fraktion noch schwerer, die werden euch für diese grossartige Idee danken.



Das gehört auch noch ausgearbeitet, nehmt doch nicht alles gleich als "Fakt"... natürlich gehört sowas eingepasst


----------



## Churchak (19. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> *Der Hauptstadtkampf IST reines PVP* und zwar richtig geniales. Seit die Hauptsadt-PQ überarbeitet wurden zählt nur noch das Gemetzel, die PVE-Elemente wurden bis auf den General und seine Schergen, den man aber für den Sieg nicht machen muss, vollständig eleminiert. Zudem ist es sogar fair, nämlich 48vs48 sofern man eine volle Instanz hat in der nicht sofort geheult und ausgeloggt wird wenn der Gegner besser ist. Spielt man für die "unterlegene" Fraktion hat man zudem den Vorteil dass man IMMER in volle Instanzen gehen kann, ein Luxus den die "überlegene", zahlenstärkere Fraktion nicht hat, da kann es passieren das man in eine ungedeffte Instanz kommt. Manche mögen ja drauf stehen, ich finde das langweilig.



Was du da schreibst ist doch nur so wenn beide Fraktionen von den rubbelgrp/skill her angeglichen/ausgewogen sind.Dasp Problem ist aber das zu 90% eine der beiden Seiten die Arschkarte hat und dann hat man das gleiche was man auch zur PT in den BGs beobachten kann und zwar das es keine spannenden kämpfe gibt sondern eine seite den SP der anderen belagert und farmt.und das ist einfach nur langweilig hoch 10 .......... zumindest für mich wobei ich da noch mit meinem derzeitigen Main hab das ich mich dem entziehn kann un bissel hinter den Reihen meucheln kann. Ich wag mir ehrlich gesagt ned vorstelln in der ödness nen Heiler spieln zu dürfen.
Ich nehm mal einfach an das du Destro spielst ansonsten würdest du  ned behaupten das die Instanzen immer gefüllt wären  weil dem einfach nicht so ist! Da hab ich einfach zu viel anderes erlebt,wo mindestens 3 Instanzen offen waren und in einer davon 2 Kts order und in den andern beiden jeweils 2-4 Grp,die dann das vergnügen gegen 2 Kts Destros hatten welche sie am Markt gefarmt haben.
Ich hab eher das gefühl das inis aufgemacht werden und dann wird da reingewürfelt un die fraktion die mehr Ini willige Spieler hat ist der Gewinner.



wiligut schrieb:


> Die meisten die wegen der Festungen unzufrieden sind, spielen Order. Sie befürchten ständige Hauptstadtraids, da sie weniger Spieler im oRVR zur Verteidigung aufbieten können. Ich wollte mit meinem obigen Post lediglich dahingehend argumentieren, dass diese Raids für Orderspieler eigentlich doch eher einen Gewinn an Spielspass bringen müssten, da sie 1.) nicht mehr in der Festung rumstehen und auf Gegner warten müssen und 2.) in der Haupstadtinstanz sich keine Gedanken um eine volle Ini machen müssen, da sie, wenn sie wirklich die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Fraktion sind, immer genug volle Inis zur Auswahl haben. Im Unterschied zum Kampf im offenen RvR sind diese Inis in der Regel nun mal auch ausgegleichen, da hier 48 Destros gegen 48 Ordies spielen.


was heist hier beführchten? ist doch so. Und nein es ist kein gewinn da die kräfte in den Inis dann wie ich schon schrieb zu 90% zu unterschiedlich sind um wirklich spass zu bringen es bringt (mir zumindest und meinem Bekanntenkreis ) keinen spass 2 h am Gegnerlager rumzudempern noch bringt es welchen 2 h am eigen zu stehn. und nein die inis sind für die unterlegene Fraktion ned gefüllt das Spiel macht keine Ini auf wartet bis jeweils 48 leute drin sind und öffnet dann ne neue wenn dem so wär hät ich am letzten freitag keine 3 Inis gehabt die geschätzte 2 kts Destros beinhalteten aber in keiner der 3 auch nur ansatzweise über einen Kt Order.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Oktober 2009)

Dagegen sollten ja die Angepassten NSC helfen. Dazu kommt, dass man eben taktisch BOs erobern kann und als Verteidiger nicht ständig in der Burg hängen muss, wenn der Feind vor den Toren ist. Damit hat ÜBerzahl auch gute Karten, ist ja immer so. Aber man hat deutlich mehr Optionen und kann damit den Feind Bremsen etc. Es geht denk ich auch um Abwechslung, die da gegeben ist. Gegen die richtige Überzahl, lässt sich nur schwer was machen. Außer halt über NSC die angepasst werden, je nach Leuten. Aber so eine Lösung, ist halt einfach denk ich Abwechslungsreicher, als was derzeit ist. Ab Hauptstadt, mag es anders sein, aber bis dahin ist es immer das selbe Prinzip.


----------



## Peithon (19. Oktober 2009)

Niemand war mit den Festungen in ihrem Zustand zufrieden. Allerdings gab es von Seiten der Zerstörer mehrere Gründe Festungen nicht zu erobern:
1. Eventuell 2 Stunden keine Szenarien bei Eroberung von 2 Festungen.
2. Der Kampf war durch die zu starken NPCs und den Lags oft nicht bestreitbar.
3. Von einigen Random-KTs wären nur 50% reingekommen, weil Level 33er z. B. nicht zugelassen waren. 

Ich finde einen solchen Katalysator vom Grundprinzip her nicht so schlecht. Nur hätten die Festungen eben ganz anders gestaltet werden müssen als Burgen. In seinem letzten Zustand war der Festungskampf sicher kein Highlight. Aber diesen einfach zu entfernen, dass ist für die unterlegene Seite wirklich schlecht. Es gab und gibt genug Anreize, die im Ideenforum geschrieben worden sind. Anstatt eine sinnlose Eventinstanz für eine Woche aus dem Boden zu stampfen, wäre es sicher besser gewesen dem Team eine nachhaltige Veränderung der Festungen anzuvertrauen.

Optisch gefallen mir die Festungen gut. Das warten war natürlich schlecht, aber das lag mehr an Design-Fehlern als an der Spielerschaft. Der einzige Vorteil, den die Stadtbelagerungen bringen, ist dass die Leute nun wohl das Invasorenset vor dem Erobererset voll haben werden. Wenn man für 3 eroberte Festungen in einem Quest eine Kriegsherrenmarke vergeben hätte, dann hätten sich einige Leute vielleicht auch etwas mehr bemüht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (19. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Was du da schreibst ist doch nur so wenn beide Fraktionen von den rubbelgrp/skill her angeglichen/ausgewogen sind.Dasp Problem ist aber das zu 90% eine der beiden Seiten die Arschkarte hat und dann hat man das gleiche was man auch zur PT in den BGs beobachten kann und zwar das es keine spannenden kämpfe gibt sondern eine seite den SP der anderen belagert und farmt.



Das es Unterschiede zwischen den KT's gibt ist klar. Wer sich organisiert und im TS auf den Leader hört hat nun mal bessere Chancen als eine lose zusammengewürfelte Random-Gruppe die in alle Himmelrichtungen auseinanderläuft. Das ist normal und muss auch so sein. Das kannst du ja nun wirklich nicht dem Spielkonzept anlasten. Wenn ich mit unserer Gilde ins BG gehe, ist es zu 80% ein Sieg, melde ich mich Random an meistens eine Niederlage. 

Was du zu deinen Erlebnissen in den Inis schreibst ist so extrem Unterschiedlich zu meinen Erlebnissen. Ich hab schon so viele schöne Kämpfe in Altdorf und auch ein paar in der UV gehabt, die ich nicht missen möchte und die Mehrheit der Fälle war ich in vollen Inis mit Ordergegnern die sich auch anständig zu wehren wussten und es uns von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute schwer gemacht haben. Erst am Samstag hatte ich wieder so eine Altdorf-Ini gegen Mondsucht und Volksfront. Das war einfach geil. Ich gehe allerdings in 100% der Fälle nur mit einem Allianz-KT nach Altdorf weil ich dort weiss, dass das Zusammenspiel in so einem KT hervorragend klappt. Uns farmt nie jemand am Spawnpunkt. Vielleicht sind daher unsere Eindrücke so verschieden.


----------



## Teal (20. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Teal
> Warum du das als "instanzierte PVE-PQ" schlecht redest, versteh ich nicht.
> [...]


Tu ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe letzter Satz. Hab nur gesagt, dass die Stadt-PQ bei weitem nicht mit Szenarien zu vergleichen sind, da hier eben der PvE-Anteil bei mind. 50% (eigentlich sogar mehr, da man nur damit gewinnen kann) steht. Bei Szenarien hingegen ist der Fokus auf eine direkte Konfrontation ausgelegt - wie im oRvR eben.


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Das es Unterschiede zwischen den KT's gibt ist klar. Wer sich organisiert und im TS auf den Leader hört hat nun mal bessere Chancen als eine lose zusammengewürfelte Random-Gruppe die in alle Himmelrichtungen auseinanderläuft. Das ist normal und muss auch so sein. Das kannst du ja nun wirklich nicht dem Spielkonzept anlasten. Wenn ich mit unserer Gilde ins BG gehe, ist es zu 80% ein Sieg, melde ich mich Random an meistens eine Niederlage.


rofl als würde es inzwichen reichen in nem ts zusammen zu hocken und auf den leader höhren.
Man merkt das du zu lang auf der Gewinnerseite spielst gegen ne Fraktion deren guten Stammis seit Wochen ned mehr auflaufen.
Wenn du nen bissel Dunst von dem hättest was auf Order abgeht ,wüsstest du das es sehr viele Bemühungen und Anstrengungen gibt und das auch viel im TS sind und gemacht wird was der Leader sagt ohne zu Murren. Nur reicht das halt ned wenn man immer die Rubbel Grp gegen sich hat die nix anders machen müssen als ihre 2 Knöpfe zu drücken und alles kippt um erst recht ned in Altdorf wo das Schlachtfeld diese Art Mongospielweise auch noch begünstigt.
 Inzwichen muss man leider sagen schade das es auf Draken Ordnung keine 3-4 Fotm grp mehr gibt dann könntst du dir ja am ende mal halbwegs vorstellen wie pissig sich das anfühlt sowas seit MONATEN ertragen zu müssen.
Bin im übrigen nach 1 h Altdorf deff eben off gegangen weil ich schon wieder Schnautze voll hab und mit mir in der ini warn zB Mondsucht . Geholfen hats nix.Toll auch nun schon das 2. mal am Tag zu dem scheiss gepresst zu werden .........  grosses kino. 

Bzw wärs mal intressant wer du in Game bist (von mir aus per PN) dann könnt man dich mal einordnen.


----------



## wiligut (20. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> rofl als würde es inzwichen reichen in nem ts zusammen zu hocken und auf den leader höhren.
> Man merkt das du zu lang auf der Gewinnerseite spielst gegen ne Fraktion deren guten Stammis seit Wochen ned mehr auflaufen.
> Wenn du nen bissel Dunst von dem hättest was auf Order abgeht ,wüsstest du das es sehr viele Bemühungen und Anstrengungen gibt und das auch viel im TS sind und gemacht wird was der Leader sagt ohne zu Murren. Nur reicht das halt ned wenn man immer die Rubbel Grp gegen sich hat die nix anders machen müssen als ihre 2 Knöpfe zu drücken und alles kippt um erst recht ned in Altdorf wo das Schlachtfeld diese Art Mongospielweise auch noch begünstigt.
> Inzwichen muss man leider sagen schade das es auf Draken Ordnung keine 3-4 Fotm grp mehr gibt dann könntst du dir ja am ende mal halbwegs vorstellen wie pissig sich das anfühlt sowas seit MONATEN ertragen zu müssen.
> ...



Ich glaube wir müssen hier nicht mehr weiterdiskutieren, denn außer platten Vorwürfen an die Destrofraktion, die ja in deiner Welt nur aus FOTM-Noobs mit "Mongospielweise" besteht, hab ich von dir kein einzigens Argument gehört. Ist klar, wir können alle nur 2 Tasten drücken. Wenn es dir  darüber hinweghilft mit dem eigenen Nichtkönnen besser klar zu kommen, hab ich damit kein Problem. Diskussionen mit rofl und lol zu beginnen disqualifiziert dich nur weiter.

PS: Ich wüsste nicht was mein Ingamenick oder Char damit zu tun hat oder meinst du meine Aussage gewinnt mit steigendem Rufrang an Gewicht? Das wäre ziemlich arm falls dem so wäre, aber wenns hilft. Er ist deutlich höher als deiner, sofern deine Signatur stimmt


----------



## wiligut (20. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reden wir immer noch über step1? Denn wie oben schon dargestellt war ich noch nie in step 2 und habe meine Argumente nur auf den step1 bezogen.

Wo ist denn da der PVE-Anteil mindestens 50%? Man macht die PQ für die man 1.000 Punkte braucht, diese erhält man durch das Töten von gegnerischen Spielern (2 Punkte pro Kill, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Das halten der Flaggen gibt ebenfalls Punkte, allerdings bedeutend weniger.

Hat man die 1.000 Punkte zusammen, folgt Runde 2 in der man wieder 1.000 Punkte braucht und es spawnt der General mit seinen Wachen. Also, entweder den General töten (das ist dann wohl der PVE-Anteil) oder wieder die gegnerische Fraktion killen und die Flaggen halten bis die 1.000 Punkte erreicht sind. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird der General so gut wie nie gemacht, sondern beide Runden nur durch das Killen der Gegner bestritten. Außerdem muss der General ja nicht gemacht werden, man hat die Wahl ob man Runde 2 durch PVE, PVP oder ne Mischung aus beidem machen möchte.

Das bezieht sich natürlich auf den Idealfall einer vollen Instanz. Aber einen Mindestanteil von 50% PVE kann ich da echt nicht erkennen. 

Step 2 wie gesagt kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Da kommen dann die PVE-Instanzen, obs da dann noch Gegner gibt weiss ich gerad nicht, mir ist aber so gelesen zu haben das auch in Step 2 Spieler beider Fraktionen anwesend sind, oder?


----------



## Dagon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Step 2 wie gesagt kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Da kommen dann die PVE-Instanzen, obs da dann noch Gegner gibt weiss ich gerad nicht, mir ist aber so gelesen zu haben das auch in Step 2 Spieler beider Fraktionen anwesend sind, oder?




Ich kenn den neuen  Step 1 zwar nicht, da ich ein wenig pausiert habe und dort nichts mehr brauche, aber wenn Step 2 und 3 unverändert geblieben sind, dann ist dies fast reines PvE. In Step 2 können noch Reste der anderen Fraktionvorhanden sein, diese fliegen allerdings raus wenn sie sterben.


Das Problem ist, daß MMO's von vielen Leuten gespielt werden. Daher wird es immer die fokusiert spielenden Leute belohnen wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch ist. Damit eine größere Menge an Leuten Spaß haben kann dürfte es keine Gruppenanmeldung für Szenarien geben und Hauptstadtangriffe müssten für beide Seiten häufig möglich sein, inklusive Tod des Königs.

So blöd es klingt, aber grade wenn ein Spiel wenig kunden hat und davon nur wenige das Spiel richtig spielen (Stammgruppen etc.) hilft nur dramatische Vereinfachung um die breite Masse anzusprechen. Unterm Strich zählen nur die Einnahmen und nicht die Meinung einiger weniger. WoW hat das erkannt (Epics für alle).

Ich hätte zwar lieber ein Spiel in dem jeder weis was er tut und alle sinnvoll spielen ohne zu jammern, aber da dies nicht möglich ist wäre ich schon zufrieden einfach mal wieder genug Gegner zu haben und genug Mitspieler. 
Aber auf dem Server auf dem mein Mainchar ist habe ich weder genug "normale" Gegner noch genug fokusierte Mitspieler. Dann schon lieber mehr Kanonenfutter auf allen Seiten und mann kann wenigstens stumpf moschen, besser als nichts zu tun und sich zu langweilen.


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen hier nicht mehr weiterdiskutieren, denn außer platten Vorwürfen an die Destrofraktion, die ja in deiner Welt nur aus FOTM-Noobs mit "Mongospielweise" besteht, hab ich von dir kein einzigens Argument gehört. Ist klar, wir können alle nur 2 Tasten drücken. Wenn es dir  darüber hinweghilft mit dem eigenen Nichtkönnen besser klar zu kommen, hab ich damit kein Problem. Diskussionen mit rofl und lol zu beginnen disqualifiziert dich nur weiter.
> 
> PS: Ich wüsste nicht was mein Ingamenick oder Char damit zu tun hat oder meinst du meine Aussage gewinnt mit steigendem Rufrang an Gewicht? Das wäre ziemlich arm falls dem so wäre, aber wenns hilft. Er ist deutlich höher als deiner, sofern deine Signatur stimmt


 hihi also nen Spalter/Jünger oder Zauberer spieler ,hmmm wobei Bewachbot könnts auch noch sein. *g* 
Und wär halt mal intressant zu wissen wer du bist bzw welcher Gilde du angehörst schon um zu sehn wieviel Gewichtung man dir geben kann oder ob du halt auch nur so nen Mitschwimmer bist der sich dank Permalock auf nen hohen RR "gePvEt" hat. Aber nun ja wenn du dich dafür schämst wer du bist auch io soll vorkommen kann man nix machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Oktober 2009)

Drakenwald Step 2 8 KTs um 1Uhr 

Na da kommt doch freude auf :-) Endlich wurde der nächste Step erreicht und die Order wird sich fragen was sie nun machen soll. Hauptsache im T1-T3 ist die Welt in Ordnung ;-)


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Punkte intressiern doch eh keinen mehr da man ja immer in die Inis reinkann ..........wenn denn mal kein Altdorfdeff ansteht ........ hmmm auch da intressiert keinen die punkte bzw sterne.


----------



## Peithon (20. Oktober 2009)

@wiligut: Ich glaube kaum, dass du in 3 Monaten Altdorf immer noch so spannend findest. Es gibt einfach zu wenig strategische Optionen dort. Hin und wieder macht extremes zergen natürlich richtig Laune, aber auf die Dauer wird es für viele Leute bestimmt eintönig. Als ich vor gut einem Jahr mit War angefangen habe, wollte ich natürlich auch den König besiegen. Allerdings war mir auch klar, dass ein Hauptstadtangriff nichts alltägliches sein konnte. 

Das System vor dem Patch verschaffte ja auch die Möglichkeit Festungen einzunehmen. Man musste jedoch koordiniert vorgehen und am besten zwei oder alle drei Festungen möglichst zeitgleich angreifen, um eine größere Erfolgschance zu haben. Zonen-Locks sind zwar in gewisser Weise auch eine Herausforderung, jedoch wird sich nun die größere Anzahl leichter durchsetzen, auch wenn sie relativ unkoordiniert ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass step2 in den nächsten 3 Wochen öfter erreicht werden wird, als in vorherigen Monaten zusammen, dafür braucht man kein Prophet zu sein. Die Burgen sind schließlich auch nicht einfach herausgenommen worden, sondern wurden überarbeitet. Genau das haben sich auch die meisten gewünscht, die die Festungen Kritisiert haben.

Habe mich mal eben auf den Servern umgesehen. Auf einem war wieder ein Altdorf-Angriff, auf den beiden anderen die Tendenz dorthin. Wird dort wohl spätestens in 2 Stunden der Fall sein. Erengrad war wieder auf niedrig/niedrig.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (20. Oktober 2009)

Es war damals so, jedenfalls immer wieder im TS unserer Gilde, das Keepraids weder mit TS Noch mit auf den Leader hören zu tun haben. Das Problem ist die Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit!
Wenn dort 1 KT der Ordnung gegen 3 KT´s der Destro mit selbem Equipstand spielt, kann man auch nicht wirklich viel machen.
Ich nehme das mal aus AION heraus:
Die Asmodier sind den Elyos Zahlenmäßig beiweitem überlegen.
Sagen wir auf einem Realm spielen 5000 Elyos (Ja ist vielleicht übertrieben aber egal) . Dann sagen wir 4% mehr Asmodier. Das hört sich zwar wenig an "Ach 4 Prozent was sind das schon!". Es sind immerhin fast 250 Personen!. Und das ist das Problem. Bei Zahlenmässiger Überlegenheit kann man nicht mehr machen. Masse statt Klasse oder Skill heisst es da. Wenn sagen wir 20 Ordnung in einer Festung stehen und sich bereit halten das nach allen Anstrengungen das Tor bricht, und es stürmen 100 Destros rein, was soll man machen? Es ist nunmal so das es bei sowas nie auf den Skill ankommt, sondern nur darum wie eine Lavine über die Gegner herzufallen. ist ja eigentlich richtig, aber für die Unterlegene Fraktion nicht wirklich spannend.
Zu den Städteraids kann ich nichts sagen, war ich noch nicht dabei.
Ich hatte heute mal Gelegenheit in WAR reinzuschnuppern und ich kann nur sagen:
Ich bin positiv überrascht.
Meine erste Befürchtung war: Och Nein alle in einem Startgebiet...wie Öde! Jetzt bin ich froh darüber...ich habe schnell anschluss an Öffentliche Quest gefunden und auch einige Nette Spieler getroffen.
Meine Zweite: Hoffentlich sind die Fähigkeiten gefixt worden. Ich will nicht wieder Stunden warten bevor ich eine Fähigkeit mache. Auch behoben. Ich drücke und sie kommt.
Dies sind nur einige kleine Punkte, ich habe noch einiges mehr wo ich Positiv überrascht bin, und ich muss sagen, ich denke ich werde mir nochmal eine Gamecard kaufen und meinen Ritter weiterspielen.


----------



## Boccanegra (20. Oktober 2009)

Auf Drakenwald hat es seit Freitag mindestens 6 oder sieben Belagerungen von Altdorf gewesen. Schon die Wochen davor waren Altdorf-Belagerungen gar nicht so selten, vielleicht ein- oder zweimal die Woche im Schnitt. Aber in 4 Tagen sieben Belagerungen ... ich war in 4 ... jedesmal 2 Stunden Def. Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur mehr unerträglich langweilig. Das empfinde nicht nur ich so. Im TS, wenn wieder ein Altdorf-Angriff stattfindet, ist mittlerweile ein typischer Dialog: "Altdorf wird angegriffen!" "Was?! Schon wieder!" "Ja. Kommt ihr mit deffen?" "Nö, keine Lust." "Ich auch nicht". "Ist doch langweilig". "Ich  geh lieber twinken." usw. usf.

Ich selber, wenn ich nicht gerade Lust habe mit einem Twink zu spielen, logge mittlerweile bei Altdorf-Belagerungen einfach aus. Ich warte jetzt noch ein oder zwei Monate ab, da soll angeblich ja der nächste Patch kommen und mit ihm "awesome"-Änderungen kommen was die Stadtbelagerungen betrifft. Falls dem so ist, fein. Falls nicht, höre ich mit WAR auf. Dann hat das Spiel imo für das Geld, das es monatlich kostet, auf Dauer einfach zu wenig zu bieten.


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2009)

wir sollten dankbarsein da sie ned wieder schon 17 uhr das 1. mal angerollt sind wobei die nacht ist nch jung da geht noch nen 2. raid. ^^


----------



## Casp (20. Oktober 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dann hat das Spiel imo für das Geld, das es monatlich kostet, auf Dauer einfach zu wenig zu bieten.



Nicht das Spiel bietet zu wenig, die Spieler nehmen das Angebot zu wenig wahr.


----------



## Peithon (20. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Nicht das Spiel bietet zu wenig, die Spieler nehmen das Angebot zu wenig wahr.



Das finde ich eine absolut billige Ausrede. Was kann ich, meine Gruppe, meine Gilde oder meine Fraktion dafür, dass kein Szenario aufgeht, wenn man sich stundenlang anmeldet? Wenn man zumindest 3 unterschiedliche Hauptstädte raiden könnte, dann wäre zumindest noch etwas Abwechslung. So sehe ich jedoch schwarz, weil es jedem nach eine bestimmten Zeit zu langweilig wird. Die Bedürfnisse der Spieler sind selbstverständlich gestiegen. Niemand würde sich heute noch mit einem WoW-Klassik oder DAoC zufrieden geben. 
RoM oder Lotro arbeiten fieberhaft an Addons, wenn Warhammer da täglich nur das gleiche Brot zum Fressen hinwirft, dann hauen die Leute wirklich ab. Wie gesagt gegen 19 Uhr war auf Erengrad wieder niedrig/niedrig.


----------



## Oceanus (21. Oktober 2009)

> Was kann ich, meine Gruppe, meine Gilde oder meine Fraktion dafür, dass kein Szenario aufgeht, wenn man sich stundenlang anmeldet?



Spiel halt Order :S


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja stand der Dinge den ganzen Abend...alle Tiergebiete Rot...wenn ma 10 Order zusammenwaren um nen SfZ einzunehmen, kam egal ob t1,t2,t3 mind. 3 bis 4 Grp Destros, wenn net gleich 2-3 Kts....naja Draken dürfte damit auch tot sein von Order her, kaum noch einer Bock irgendwo was zu machen,(Szens auch sinnlos, alle die ich sowohl im T1, T2, T3 gemacht hab, Stammgruppen jeweils kurz vor lvl up holen sich permanent einen runter, wenn se 500:xx gewinnen, dat höchste war am Abend, daß ich mal 500 :128 verloren hab (ander Allies haben noch net ma 3stellig verloren)), , AD zu deffen -wayne-, T4 gegen die Übermacht eh keine Schnitte, und Mythik zu doof irgendwas zu machen...Tja würde langsam behaupten Epic fail......Vielen Dank liebe Destros..


----------



## wiligut (21. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> @wiligut: Ich glaube kaum, dass du in 3 Monaten Altdorf immer noch so spannend findest. Es gibt einfach zu wenig strategische Optionen dort. Hin und wieder macht extremes zergen natürlich richtig Laune, aber auf die Dauer wird es für viele Leute bestimmt eintönig. Als ich vor gut einem Jahr mit War angefangen habe, wollte ich natürlich auch den König besiegen. Allerdings war mir auch klar, dass ein Hauptstadtangriff nichts alltägliches sein konnte.



Ich spiele ebenfalls seit Release fast täglich WAR und war schon seeehr oft in Altdorf. Mir macht es immer wieder Spass, sofern die Ini voll ist und sich der Gegner wehrt. Daher denke ich nicht das ich das in 3 Monaten anders sehe. Hat aber irgendwie nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Es ging mir um Gegenargumente zur aktuellen Order-Massenpsychose wegen der fehlenden Festungen. Warum es denen, die jetzt am lautesten Schreien jetzt erst auffällt das sie weg sind ist mir ebenfalls unverständlich da das seit Monaten bekannt ist, aber das steht auf nem anderen Blatt.

Vor 1.3.2 wurden die Endzonen durch uns genauso oft gelockt wie jetzt, an der reinen Häufigkeit hat sich nichts geändert. Früher bist du als Deffer dann die in die Festung gegangen und standest da rum. Jetzt gehste halt nach Altdorf, kannst da aber wenigsten was tun und sicher von einem Kampf ausgehen. Ich sehe immer noch nicht ein warum das schlechter sein soll. Auch die "strategischen Optionen" halte ich für vorgeschoben. Welche hattest du denn in der Festung? PVP in WAR ist meistens Zerg, das Spielgefühl in einem normalen Szenario unterscheidet sich nicht so wirklich von einer Altdorfinstanz. Und da gerade die Ordies sich bei jeder Gelegenheit über ihre angebliche zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit ausweinen, war ich halt der Meinung das Altdorfinstanzen eigentlich in ihrem Sinne sein müssten, da sie dort die Chance auf faire Zahlenverhältnisse haben. Inzwischen habe ich aber aus so manchen Reaktionen hier gelernt das dem nicht so ist. Altdorf scheint für manche hier eine echte Strafe und Quälerei zu sein. Zu dem Schluss muss man jedenfalls kommen wenn man hier dauernd liest, ich logg lieber aus oder um, statt in Altdorf gegen die Destros anzutreten (um dann gleich 1 Zeile weiter zu jammern, dass keine Szenarien aufgehen (wo ist der Unterschied übrigens zwischen nem Szenario und Altdorfini???) und man ja kein oRvR machen kann, in dem man dann aber wieder zahlenmäßig unterlegen wäre!? - Upps.


----------



## wiligut (21. Oktober 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> ...naja Draken dürfte damit auch tot sein von Order her, kaum noch einer Bock irgendwo was zu machen,(Szens auch sinnlos, alle die ich sowohl im T1, T2, T3 gemacht hab, Stammgruppen jeweils kurz vor lvl up holen sich permanent einen runter, wenn se 500:xx gewinnen, dat höchste war am Abend, daß ich mal 500 :128 verloren hab (ander Allies haben noch net ma 3stellig verloren)), , AD zu deffen -wayne-, T4 gegen die Übermacht eh keine Schnitte, und Mythik zu doof irgendwas zu machen...Tja würde langsam behaupten Epic fail......Vielen Dank liebe Destros..



Cry me a river baby.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was kann Mythic dafür das du zu doof bist im Szenario was zu reissen?
Wenn du beim Fussball verlierst sind auch immer die anderen schuld, oder? Oder der Ball, oder die Schuhe, das Wetter, der Rasen. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten...


Edit: Dein unten stehendes Gebrabbel ist weitestgehend unverständlich. Vielleicht versuchst du es nochmal in verständlicher Form, dann kannst du eventuell auch mit ner ernsthaften Antwort rechnen.


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

Wiligut..fair..was is denn fair..ihr rubbelt nach Lust und Laune über Order drüber, Szens egal welches Tier Stammgrps oberes Lvl cap vom Tier gegen lows..Ad szens...alles Destro highlvl (ok vielleicht ma ein 12 als Alibi), egal welches Tier 1-3 is ma ein Kt Order aufgerafft, rauscht ihr rechthändig rubbelnd, drüber, T4 laut Sor auch nicht anders...Aber ihr seits so toll so klasse so...... Mir isses egal ob ihr jeden Tag 3 bis 4 ma in Ad steht...mittlerweile wayne da T4 8-10 Destrokts gegen ein paar Männchen...epic ...muss richtig gut tun, mal ausserhalb vom Rl was zu erreichen, weil soviele Stunden wie man teilweise Namen seit Wochen sieht, die fast 24/7 on sind...da muss man im Rl viel Zeit haben....
Aber Destro is ja sooooooooo unbeliebt...PvP Festungen..ein Angriff von Euch, abhauen 3 Zonen locken, und sich ablachen, wie man ne h auf nen Beutel wartet....aber halt, Destro hat ja schon alles, weil in Masse geht alles schnell, wozu Eroberer, mit den gazen Locks, braucht ihr ja sowas eh nicht. 40 Locks am Tag ma 2-5k ruf...müsstet ihr eh alle rr 80 sein. Viel Spass bald aufm Destro only Server zu spielen....


----------



## Phineas Phreak (21. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Cry me a river baby.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du bist voll drinn, in deinem Dogma, was?
Egal, was passiert und wenn du noch der Einzigste am Server bist - alle anderen sind Schuld!
Es gibt nurmehr 3 Server? PAH!
Auf 2 der 3 Server nurmehr wenig Leute? PAH!
Am 3ten Fraktionsimba? PAH!

Es wird immer Leute wie dich geben, für die immer alles genau richtig ist - notorische Konformisten eben. 
Da helfen keine Fakten, Statistiken (Serverbevölkerung niedrig/niedrig, etc), etc bla. >>> eben Spielerschwund.
Und wenns dann alleine spielts, sind erst recht die anderen Schuld, die dieses großartige, unvehlbare Spiel einfach nicht kapieren.
Nur kapier mal eines: ein Pvp-Spiel benötigt auch eine "kritische" Masse an Spielern, sonst ist es tot!

In einem Thread vorher hat einer gesagt "auf einen mehr oder weniger kommts auch nicht an" (sinngemäß)
Das passt ja genau rein!


----------



## Peithon (21. Oktober 2009)

Zu doof finde ich nett ausgedrückt. Ab und an ist z. B. kein Heiler aufzutreiben, was soll man dann bitte machen? Das Spiel ist auf 2-2-2-Gruppen ausgelegt, andere Setups sind kaum wettbewerbsfähig. Die Ordnung hat optisch und von der Anzahl keinen Lichtblick. Da das viele andere auch so sehen solltest du wiligut bitte zur Ordnung wechseln und diese zu ungeahnten Höhenflügen aufsteigen lassen. Ich sehe in den Foren viele RR70+er, darunter aber wenig Ordner.


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

muss gerade wieder über Wiligut lachen keine Eier mal zu sagen wer er in Game ist aber hier auf dicke Hose machen was fürn geiler Held er ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen warum Erengrad so leer geworden ist. Drakenwald war lange Zeit der ausgeglichenste Server und da dachte sich die Ordnung: ''Hmm machen wir uns doch mal nen Destro Twink auf Drakenwald, der Server ist ja eh ausgegelichen.'' Bis auf die ganzen 08/15 Bombergruppen, Viele AOE BW's und einige Veteranen anderer Klassen sind diese ausgewandert. Die ganzen 08/15 AOE BW's unterdrückten die Destro dann mit ihrem Moral 2 Stun und Stöckchen auf'n Boden und dann Dachten sich viele Destros: ''Hmm hier wird man ja nur niedergebombt, fangen wir auf Drakenwald doch mal neu an.'' , oder:''Das wird mir langsam zu blöd immer abgefarmt zu werden, ich hör jetzt auf mit dem Spiel!'' Einige sind erstmal mit AION beschäftigt und einige sind wie gesagt nach Drakenwald Destro (einige auch Order) ausgewandert und wieder andere haben das Spiel gequittet.

So und nun steht Erengrad immer auf Niedrig/Niedrig egal ob Primetime oder nicht. Letzten Freitag kam der Patch und somit die Aufhebung des BW Moral 2 Stun, aber irgendwas fehlte da doch...RICHTIG! Die meisten 08/15 Bomber sind ganz plötzlich verschwunden, nachdem ihr Erfolgsrezept weggeptcht wurde. Einige wenige wie LasV...*hust* hab ich auch noch ab und zu getroffen. Nur diesmal ging die Begegnung anders aus als sonst. Dann dachte er sich: ''Hmm...ich hab ja noch nen Destro twink auf Drakenwald. Ich glaub ich wechsel jetzt die Seiten und mache der Ordnung das leben schwer.'' 

Nun wisst ihr warum Drakenwald so viel Destro Überschuss hat und Erengrad so leer ist....  

/ironie off

Tja und gestern gabs auf Erengrad zur gleichen zeit wie vorgstern nen Altdorf Raid  und ich hab mich ausgeloggt weil mir das einfach zu viel wird so oft nach Altdorf zu gehen und soo toll ist es auch nicht, da Spiel ich lieber ne Runde SZ oder mach RvR, aber Altdorf? Nee...

MfG
Kranak


----------



## Kir Kanos (21. Oktober 2009)

Lass es einfach sein wiligut. Wenn das die Meinung der Mehrheit in diesem Forum ist, dann werden du oder einpaar andere sie nicht mehr ändern können.

Im Endeffekt, wenn man sich so alles durchliest könnte man das Game ja auch abschalten, wenn man den Meinungen hier vertraut. Es raubt ja genug den Leuten hier die Nerven und schluckt nur deren Geld.


(muss gerade wieder über Wiligut lachen keine Eier mal zu sagen wer er in Game ist aber hier auf dicke Hose machen was fürn geiler Held er ist. )

Seit wann muss man hier angeben welchen Char man spielt? Zwar sind seine Post (zur Abwechslung mal) durchweg positiv zu Warhammer, aber direkt vom Helden zu reden. Er besitzt eher eine andere Sichtweise.

Aber naja zurück zum Thema.

Auf Carro und Erengard kann ich es verstehen, wenn die Leute über zu wenige SC oder Kämpfe sowie Unterzahl jammern. Es sind wirklich nicht viele Ordis dort. Warum das so ist hatte ja mehrere Gründe so woll vom Spiel her und von den Leuten selbst (erinnert sich noch gut an die MSNG-Geschichte oder die "Neuen"-Erengardler).

Bei Drakenwald bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Seit dem ich mit einpaar KTs miterleben durfte, wie wir schon am Warcamp gefarmt wurden oder sich ein Inc auf Ordleute schnell zur vernichtenden Niederlage führte, zweifele ich immer mehr.

Da vermute ich eher, dass die Leute bei AD einfach dicht machen. Bisher habe ich AD nur auf Erengard gedefft und es hatte schon spass gemacht. Aber am Ende schloss ich mich lieber den Leuten an, die die Nachzügler und den allgemeinen Nachschub vor AD unterbunden haben. Bei Drakenwald verhält es sich fast genau so.

Tja vielleicht sollte man doch mit dem Gedanken Spielen nur einen Server zumachen und dann wechsel zwischen Order und Destrochars zu zulassen. ^^ Also ich bin mal so dreist und sage in DAoC hatte es auch geklappt....war auch nicht so schlecht die Idee. Besonders der Timer hat leechen von Ruf sehr stark eingeschränkt. Der Rest bleibt dann wieder den Spielern, und was sie daraus machen, überlassen.

MfG Kir

P.S. Ich spiele auf Drakenwald Destro Main Char Strages und x twinks in jedem T.
Auf Erengard ist es Kir und Dubok und wieder x Twinks. ^^ zufrieden mit den infos?


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

lies dir einfach diesen Thread in Offi Forum durch *klick* und du weist wie die Leute imo empfinden (sehr sachlich gehalten das Teil). Sehr intressant im übrigen auch nen paar Aussagen von Draken Destros (Organizm seite 3 z.

PS ja ^^


----------



## Kir Kanos (21. Oktober 2009)

Ok habs gelesen. Mein Fazit, dass was ich mir irgendwie dachte und schon in DAoC immer Thema war.
(Wer es noch kennt Thema Albion/Midgard-Overkillzerg)
Eine Seite hat zu wenig Leute oder zu wenig Leute die was aufbauen. Während die andere durch Masse oder/und durch mehr Leader hervor tut.

Davon mal abgesehen, dass man nicht alles auf die Goldwagge legen darf was da drin steht. (Kennt den ein oder anderen aus Ingame chats).

^^ Gab aber schon viel bessere Diskussionen. Diese da bewegt sich auch hart am Rand. 

Naja heist woll man sollte Order mehr Luft überall lassen und etwas Werbung für Orderseite machen.
Fände ich nicht so schlecht. 

Und darauf hoffen, dass der neue Patch + Fixes kommt.

Zum Thema Skill oder Können.
Da gibt es genug Idioten, Anfänger und möchtegern Terminatoren aufbeiden Seiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur bei den Destros fällt es in der Masse nicht so auf. Ok außer der Leader und ca 30% der Leute bauen mist ^^.


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja mir sagt der thread eher das es viele von "meiner" seite genauso geht wie mir .wenn ich nun noch bedenke das ende des Monats der höhste IB des Servers aufhört und da bestimmt wieder nen paar sehr geute Spieler von order Seite mitgehn macht mich persönlich das nur traurig weil es bedeutet das das Spiel wieder nen stück kaptuer ist und die Balance noch mehr kippt.Verständlich das das Handtuch geworfen wird ists für mich allemal und ich ertappe mich mit jeden Tag den ich nach Altdorf gepresst werde immer öfter bei der Idee es ihnen gleich zu tun. 
Bin noch von DaoC her sehr viel gewöhnt und hab seit Monaten durchgehalten und meine Nischen im Spiel gefunden die mir Spielspass bringen nur das scheint nun entgültig vorbei.


----------



## wiligut (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann erlaube ich mir noch mal zusammenzufassen. Ich habe versucht eine andere, positivere Sichtweise auf Situation nach 1.3.2 zu geben. Statt ernstzunehmender Argumente wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich 

- keinen Dunst vom Spiel habe 
- es sich bei mir nur klarerweise nur um nen Spalta/Sorc Spieler handeln kann 
- mit natürlich dazugehöriger „Mongospielweise" 
- ich ein „Mitschwimmer" bin, der sich nur auf einen hohen Rufrang "gePvEt" hat (das korrekte Wort heißt Mitläufer) 
- wahrscheinlich erst seit einer Woche spiele, da ist ja klar das ich noch alles gut finde ^^ 
- ich keine Eier habe 
- ich ein notorische Konformist wäre (offensichtlich wusste der Schreiberling hier nicht, was das Wort bedeutet, denn dass ich mit meiner Ansicht nicht gerade mit dem Strom schwimme, dürfte hier ausreichend klar geworden sein) 

Interessante Art über was zu diskutieren. Lass ich mal unkommentiert so stehen, genau wie das Hauptschulniveau in dem besonders Churchak sich erfolglos zu artikulieren versucht. Ist müsst selber wissen in welches Licht ihr euch persönlich und eure Fraktion rücken wollt. Als Marketing-Thread für potentielle neue Orderspieler kann man das hier aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht verwenden. 

Das folgende gibt nicht meine Meinung wieder, sondern ist meine kommentierte Zusammenfassung der obigen Posts zur Situation auf Drakenwald: 

oRvR – ist nicht, da laufen zu viele Destros rum, ok, dann geht halt ins 
Szenario – nee, ist auch nichts, da verliert ihr angeblich immer, obwohl Szenarien nach Spielerzahlen ausgeglichen sind. 
Bleibt noch Altdorf – aber das wollt ihr nicht weil ihr da im 48vs48 auch verliert, außerdem ist AD böse, weil es das oRvR sperrt und die Szenarien nicht gehen. Aber halt, da wollt ihr doch gar nicht hin, weil siehe oben 
Ok, dann liegts vielleicht an der Orga und Absprache. Nee, halt doch nicht. Im TS zusammenzuspielen bringts ja nicht, weil die Destrosklassen alle stärker sind als eure und euch „wegrubbeln", außerdem habt ihr keine Heiler (??? über den hab ich echt gestaunt, bei den vielen Erzis und Runis die uns regelmäßig im Szenario gegenüberstehen) 

So, ab hier ist es wieder meine Meinung für die ihr mich von mir aus steinigen könnt. 

Was Typen wie Churchak oder Hellbabe in Wahrheit wollen, ist der iWin-Button aber den wird's nicht geben. 

Im Sommer war die Situation auf DW genau anders rum, die Order hat die Destros vor sich hergetrieben, die UV auf einen Stern gebracht. Das offizielle Forum voller hämischer Posts, ob denn die Kacknoobs von Destros nicht auch mal ihren Arsch hochbekommen wollen. Warum ihr das heute nicht mehr schafft ist aber hier im Forum auch schon ausreichend begründet worden: Auf Orderseite sind die Leute angeblich in Massen zu Aion abgewandert, auf Destro Seite nicht. Ist klar, Hauptsache man hat immer eine Ausrede zur Hand. 

Ihr jammert über eine Freizeitbeschäftigung zu der euch keiner zwingt und für die ihr freiwillig Geld zahlt, dass man den Eindruck gewinnt, ihr wurdet von nem Strafrichter dazu verurteilt. Dabei ist die Lösung so leicht. Account kündigen, uns mit dem obligatorischen Abschiedswhinethread erfreuen, regelmäßig trotzdem reinschauen um unqualifizierte Kommentare abzugeben und sich irgendwann mal wichtigeren Dingen zu wenden. Das letzte werde ich jetzt machen. 

Mir ist klar, dass die Mehrheit der Orderspieler nicht so ist, aber wem der Schuh passt der soll ihn sich anziehen. 

Ich bin hier raus. Antwort könnt ihr euch sparen


----------



## Phineas Phreak (21. Oktober 2009)

Wilibald - die Antwort spar ich mir sicherlich nicht - auch wennst jetzt darauf keine response mehr geben wirst - lesen wirst du hier sicher noch...

das konformist gilt im sinne von "notorischer SYSTEM konformist". gemeint war nicht das konform gehen mit irgendeiner "WAR bashing stimmung" hier.


----------



## Virthu (21. Oktober 2009)

es lässt sich nicht von der hand zu weisen, dass die destros auf drakenwald nur ab dem zeitpunkt erfolg hatten, als die meisten auf sorc, spalta und chosen umgestiegen sind und begonnen haben, in einem riesigen pulk durch die gegen zu rennen. egal ob sc, altdorf oder orvr. idiotensicheres spielen dank aoe und sauger war eh schon immer eure stärke - die zeit vor 1.2 lässt grüssen. order gabs es auf drakenwald eh relativ wenig. die massen kamen anscheinend von der destro seite rüber, die sich vor lauter gejammer über siggies schnell ein paar hochziehen wollten, weil sie dann mit ein-tasten-spam an ruf kommen würden - hauptsache mal auf der gewinner-seite sein. und jetzt sind sie weg.


----------



## Blaminator (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es nur schade das durch die Spielweise und Sichtweise der Destru, so gute Order Leute wie unser geliebter und gehasster dicker Barrli WAR quittet (wurde ja schon von Churchak erwähnt).

Ich muss zu der Situation der Order auf Drakenwald sagen, dass ich als ehemaliger Middenländer es nicht anderes gewohnt bin von einer Übermacht der Destru im oRvR überrannt zu werden. Auf Middenland war von Anfang an eine 1:3 Verhältniss für die Destru und nacher sogar 1:5, aber dadruch hat sich die Order nicht demotivieren lassen und durch guten Lead von LEGENDE könnten wir auch als Underdog unsere Erfolge verzeichnen. Außerdem war das Verhältniss der Order auf Middenland sehr familiär wir hatten immer viel zu tun und genuck Spaß.

Mann muss aber auch Wiligut zu gestehen, dass im Sommer die Order auch oft genuck in der UV war und wir die Übermacht hatten bis dann die Leute von Averland kammen. Danach habe viele Order Leute mit War aufgehört oder sind zu Aion gegangen.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass wenn die verbliebenen Order Leute sich mal zusammenschließen würden und ein Paar gute Leader stellen, könnte mann auch was im oRvR gegen die Übermacht der Destru erreichen.

M.f.G. Blamiator


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Was Typen wie Churchak oder Hellbabe in Wahrheit wollen, ist der iWin-Button aber den wird's nicht geben.


Wenn ich das wöllt würd ich meine Ere Chars spieln du Held,da könnt ich dann gemüdlich im Destrozerg mitschwimmen ...... ich weiss das kannst du dir nun ned vorstellen aber das find ich persönnlich noch ätzender aller stunde mal nen feind von weiten zu sehn .
Bzw Orvr hab ich vor 1.3.2 100 mal mehr gehabt als es inzwichen der fall ist wenn man orvr inzwichen haben will muss man in die kleinen Tiers gehn toll  ........ aber lustig versteckst dich hier wie im spiel hinter der Masse bzw hinter nem nichtsagendem nick und trommelst dir dabei auf die Brust. ^^

Ps das schrieb nen Destro vor dem man nur den Hut ziehn kann aufgrund seine Spielweise/skill  im offi Forum 
Murkels wrote:
Nach der anfänglichen Freude macht sich aber schnell wieder Ernüchterung breit. Was soll das ganze eigentlich ?

Der absolute Endcontent eines auf RVR ausgelegten Spiels mündet in einigen sehr langweiligen PVE Instanzen, in denen Loot farmen angesagt ist. Ausserdem ist er von der zahlenmässig überlegenen Fraktion ohne grossen Aufwand (grosse Raidplanung usw...) eher zufällig erreichbar. Wie albern.

Hinzu kommt das praktisch sämtliche anderen RVR Aktivitäten während der "Stadtbelagerung" nicht mehr möglich sind.

Auch wenn ich hier in anderen Threads lesen muss, das zumindest der Step 1 tolle taktische Möglichkeiten eröffnet kann ich nur müde gähnen.

Das gesamte Leveldesign (wobei UV noch nen Tick abwechslungsreicher ist) und die gestellte Aufgabe sind so eindimensional, da bietet jeder Gebietslock mehr Möglichkeiten.

Wie kann man sich nur darauf freuen das jeden Tag Stadtangriff ist ?

Das die zahlenmässige unterlegene Fraktion es überhaupt nicht mehr verhindern kann, ist eine Tragödie in diesem Spiel.

Die Order wird alsbald jeglichen Spass verlieren und die Destro wird wegen den KH Items vor Augen noch etwas länger motiviert sein, um dann nach einem Monat festzustellen, das das PVE in WOW doch deutlich besser ist.

Oink Oink
Iiiik
Murkels


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

was willste mit Heilern im Szen, die nachdem Eure 5-6 Chosen dank stackaura, nach 1 sec. keine Ap mehr haben anfangen..ach ja sich von euren AoE Spalta umhauen lassen ne danke...und btw. ich weiß wie ich meine Chars zu spielen habe...


----------



## Aragorn1994 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich will nicht aufdringlich erscheinen, aber es ist nunmal so das Spieler immer wollen das alles super ist.
Es ist nicht möglich alle Klassen zu Balancen. Als Beispiel der Slayer:
Wenn der Schaden hochgesetzt wird beschweren sich die Stoffis, oder die mit weniger Leben. Wenn er runter geht beschweren sich die Slayer. Und man muss nunmal ein Mittelding finden.
Und wenn ich höre "Ja unsere Heiler gehen immer out of AP" wo stehen diese?. Versucht in Nordenwacht zum Beispiel die Heiler Weit hinter der Brücke stehen zu lassen und die Tanks sollen die Brücke blockieren, das man nicht in Range zu den Heilern kommt.
Wenn sich nur die Hälfte der Leute im WAR Forum gut äussern würde und Verbesserungsvorschläge bringt/Unterstützt, dann wäre das Spiel schon super.
Also geht bitte auf die Offiziele Seite und schreibt dort eure Vorschläge.
Und wer jetzt kommt "Ja du noob ich bringe Vorschläge da" denn werde ich ignorieren denn ich habe nicht gesagt das das ALLE hier nicht machen.


----------



## Casp (21. Oktober 2009)

Und als unterlegene Fraktion macht Warhammer also keinen Spaß?
Ich sehe euer aller Problem einfach nicht, auf Eltharion dominiert auch Destruction, aber niemand lässt sich unterkriegen und es wird bestmöglich Widerstand geleistet (mit Erfolg). Belohnung sind dann Tage wie gestern, wo wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit bis zur Unvermeindlichen vorgedrungen sind. 

It's not the game, it's the player.

Fakt ist allerdings, dass in Warhammer eine Möglichkeit fehlt, um die Spieleranzahl beider Fraktionen zu regulieren, 50/50 quasi wie in Aion. 
... und dennoch: Bis zum bitteren Ende!


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

Was nützt die offizielle Seite, wo Posts wie zb. bei der Frage, wieso in nem PvP dominierenden Spiel, die besten Rüstungen/Waffen, in PvE Instanzen gefarmt werden müssen, ohne Komment nach ca. 20 min nach Bestehen, gelöscht werden?, Wieso verschwinden komischerweise (was bei mir bis jetzt 3 mal im Offiforum passiert ist) Posts, wo sachlich aber korrekt auf massive Fehler hingewiesen wird, die Posts??? Sry aber das Offiforum hat 3-4 Leute, die sich alles erlauben dürfen, der Großteil - wenn kritisch - wird bescheiden behandelt. Dementsprechend werde ich da nix mehr reinposten...Und btw. wieviele Tickets, Antworten, Anmerkungen werden geschrieben auf "Bitte um Comvorschläge", wo ca. 99,5 % eh nicht realisiert bzw. sinnfrei umgesetzt werden (zb. ein AD Szen wo von lvl8-29 alle reinkönnen...wo is da der Sinn..Vorschlag von mir war 8-1, 19-29 (auch ohne irgenwas gelöscht im Offiforum) wo machts da nen Sinn, als Low irgendwas zu machen, außer Ruf zu spenden). Warum solle man denn noch irgenwo was machen????


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Und als unterlegene Fraktion macht Warhammer also keinen Spaß?
> Ich sehe euer aller Problem einfach nicht, auf Eltharion dominiert auch Destruction, aber niemand lässt sich unterkriegen und es wird bestmöglich Widerstand geleistet (mit Erfolg). Belohnung sind dann Tage wie gestern, wo wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit bis zur Unvermeindlichen vorgedrungen sind.
> 
> It's not the game, it's the player.
> ...




Gut Widerstand ist möglich wenn Order vielleicht mit ein oder 2 Kts unterlegen ist, auch wenns nur Tappen von Bos, etc ist) aber wenn wie auf Draken im t2 - t4 (t2-t3 ca. 1k Order auf ca. 3-4 Kts Destros) im T4 2-3 Kts gegen ca. 10 - 12 Kts Destros ist nichts mehr möglich sry...Wir haben es mit ner voll ausgebauten Burg mit einem Kt Order Verteidigung gegen 295!!!! Destros zu tun gehabt am Sonntag abend.......da kannst keinen Widerstand aufbauen..


----------



## Virthu (21. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich höre "Ja unsere Heiler gehen immer out of AP" wo stehen diese?. Versucht in Nordenwacht zum Beispiel die Heiler Weit hinter der Brücke stehen zu lassen und die Tanks sollen die Brücke blockieren, das man nicht in Range zu den Heilern kommt.



denk mal ganz scharf darüber nach, was du hier gerade geschreiben hast. ich erwarte von einem destro bzw trial spieler nicht viel, aber solche anfälle von idiotie sind nun auch übertrieben.

p.s.: als ordler sollte man sich wirklich nicht über die unterzahl beschweren. war immer so, bleibt auch so. da wusste (hoffentlich) jeder, worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Versucht in Nordenwacht zum Beispiel die Heiler Weit hinter der Brücke stehen zu lassen und die Tanks sollen die Brücke blockieren, das man nicht in Range zu den Heilern kommt.


dann komm ich als heiler aber ned mehr an unsere DDs ran die auf die Findheiler gehn,da selbige dann auser sicht sind. Im übrigen gild auch das Brückengeländer als sichtblocker sprich man kann dann nimmer heilen.



Casp schrieb:


> Und als unterlegene Fraktion macht Warhammer also keinen Spaß?


klar doch. 
Als gnadenlos unterlegene öhm nö zumindest ned wenn sich alles in ner 48 v.48 abspielt die meist auch noch ned mal voll besetzt ist von der unterlegenen Seite.


----------



## Casp (21. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> klar doch.
> Als gnadenlos unterlegene öhm nö zumindest ned wenn sich alles in ner 48 v.48 abspielt die meist auch noch ned mal voll besetzt ist von der unterlegenen Seite.



Warhammer spielt doch nicht nur in Altdorf? Das raiden die Destros auf Eltharion auch oft, aber durch die Gebiete lassen wir sie nicht so einfach ohne weiteres durch. Auch wenn die Schlacht dann mit einer Niederlage und dem Sturm auf unsere Hauptstadt endet...
... aber die Situation auf Drakenwald kann ich nicht weiter bewerten, bitter, dass diese Fehler nach einem Jahr immernoch nicht behoben wurden (Fraktionsbalance)


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Warhammer spielt doch nicht nur in Altdorf? Das raiden die Destros auf Eltharion auch oft, aber durch die Gebiete lassen wir sie nicht so einfach ohne weiteres durch. Auch wenn die Schlacht dann mit einer Niederlage und dem Sturm auf unsere Hauptstadt endet...
> ... aber die Situation auf Drakenwald kann ich nicht weiter bewerten, bitter, dass diese Fehler nach einem Jahr immernoch nicht behoben wurden (Fraktionsbalance)



seit letzten Do. war jeden abend zur PT altdorfdeff angesagt.


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

btw. wieder ad deff...macht uns endlich auf 0 Sterne killt Franz und geht ins Orklager und feiert, besauft Euch und lasst uns ma einen Tag auch noch nen UV Raid machen;D Wäre mal sehr nett von Euch, wobei das Ihr eh net machen werdet...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2009)

da kannste auch altdorf deffen.UV ist doch das gleiche in dunkel. ^^


----------



## Hellbabe (23. Oktober 2009)

ach auch egal, wenn mal Order zusammenspielen würde, und auf Leader mal hören würde, anstatt Brainless was zu machen, sähe es vielleicht anders aus - zumindest in den unteren Tiers. Das Destro im T4 mit ihren Dauerlocks und ADRaids, uns in Sachen Rufrank seit einer Woche bis zum Verrecken davongelaufen ist und wir eigendlich das nie wieder aufholen können...naja irgendwann merken es die destros auch,daß Ihre Art der Untergang des T4s ist, da eh kaum noch einer zu den Deffs geht, und wenn, dann meist eh mit Twinks...so long...irgendwann (vielleicht zu spät) siehts anders aus. Wenn alle RR 80 Destros keinen Bock haben nach Monaten 3x AD täglich zu machen, weil die Ordernpcs keinen Widerstand leisten...Game Over....


----------



## imoerator (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann mich auch noch sehr gut daran erinnern als die Ordis weitaus mehr waren weil jeder scheiss noob nen Sigma spielte und jeder 2te einen Feuermagier.
Dann stand man da einem Kt gegenüber der ca 7 Sigmas hatte und ca 10 Feuermagier und wir destros auf Drakenwald immer aufs maul bekommen haben.
Und nu wie es scheint hat man diese klassen genervt weil ich sehe nicht mehr soviele sigis (ka ich erst wieder eingestiegen) und es wird auf Order seite geheult.
Warum? weil nu jeder depp einen Hexenjäger,magier spielt das führt dazu das es völlig unausgewogen im Kt ist.
Klar es sind dann auch einige Heiler mit bei aber die können den dmg nicht wegheilen den die Leichtbekleideten hexenjäger bekommen.
So genug darüber.

Kommen wir zu den wirklich unschönen dingen.
Ich hab seit ca 6 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt,dann als vor 1 Woche der Patch aufgespielt wurde habe ich mein Account voller Hoffnung reaktiviert.
Als ich dann die ersten 2 Tage spielte war ich begeistert wie man es nach so langer zeit geschafft hat das man entlich ein Keep-raid machen kann ohne das es zu einer Diashow kommt.
Und nun nach 1 Woche des spielens muss ich doch alles wiedersprechen was ich hier vor kurzem geschrieben und gelesen habe,denn mit jedem Tag wird es schlimmer.

Um so länger man im spiel ist  um so schlechter wird die Performance hier ist die Rede von keepraids.
Dann hat es immer noch die Kinderkranheiten wie es schon seit Release ist.
Da wäre das mit der Minimap,man fliegt ins neue gebiet und schon sieht man nur noch ca 50% auf der kleinen map,dann ab und an stürtzt das spiel einfach ab.
Wenn man ein quest annehmen möchte sieht man das Zeichen beim npc nicht.
All diese Dinge sind schon seit Release und ich finde es sehr traurig das man diese kleinen Dinge nicht in den Griff bekommt.

Und bevor hier einige jammern ich würde dem Spiel keine Chance geben oder der gleichen irrt der sich,ich habe dem spiel 3 Chancen gegeben sich zu bessern.
Und sicher gibt es auch welche unter euch die mir sagen wollen" das Spiel ist ja noch nicht so alt es muss doch noch wachsen und sich entwickeln" meiner Meinung nach hat es lang genug Zeit dafür gehabt.
Und nu sag ich den Spiel endgültig auf nimmer wiedersehen allen anderen wünsche ich noch einen dickeren Pelz damit sie auch weiterhin spielen selbst wenn nur noch 50 spieler auf den Servern rumeiern,aber vergesst nicht die Rosabrille beim spielen aufzusetzen damit es weiterhin rosig aussieht.


----------



## Garet Jax (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihrs,

also sehr positiv geändert hat sich meiner Meinung nach das Spiel im Hinblick auf die Performance.

Leider sind die Festungen, die ich doch gerne beim Angriff sowie beim Deffen gerne besuchte, weggepatcht. Schade drum finde ich. Seit dem ist Destro öfter mal in Altdorf, was auf die Dauer nicht wirklich Spaß bringt, da wie schon von vielen anderen im Vorfeld erwähnt, keine SCs möglich sind und auch das RvR im T4 während der Zeit tot ist.

Das Problem der Festungen war aber meiner Meinung nach nicht die Festung an sich, sondern die Spieler. Ich kann mich noch oft daran erinnern, wenn ich Aufrufe zum Festungsdeff in den Ally.- oder Gilden-Chat geschrieben habe, kam zurück: „Gibt nicht genug Ruf, wir grinden lieber woanders“ – also das kann’s auch nicht sein.

Ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich jetzt Oder spielen würde, hätte ich auch kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Was habe ich davon dauern von einem Destro-Zerg ohne Möglichkeit der Gegenwehr überrolt zu werden? Das bringt doch keinerlei Spielspaß. Und mit keiner Festung als Puffer ist dann alle 2-3 Stunden Altdorf dran.

Ich will mir auch nicht anmaßen die Anzahl der Orderspieler oder Destro-Spieler zu kennen. Aber Fakt ist, dass zur Zeit fast kein Ordler im RvR zu finden ist. Das war mal umgekehrt – da wollte kein Destro vor das WC, da da der Order-Mob stand. Wer geht auch schon alleine als Ordler raus ins RvR um sich dann von einem KT umrubbeln zu lassen? Deswegen finde ich Zergs wie der oft gescholtene „Mongzerg“ hat durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung. Immerhin findet mit solchen Zergs eine gewisse Sogwirkung statt und mehr Order-Spieler gehen mit ins RvR. Leider scheinen die großen KTs – sei es der Mong-Zerg oder wer auch immer – den Weg momentan nicht ins Spiel zu finden. Nur warum?

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

@Garet Jax: 
Erengrad, oder? Da ist noch mein Chosen, sowie fast alle anderen (Destro-)Chars... Schade eigentlich, dass es wieder mal nur um Ruf geht. Habe inzwischen auf Order re-rollt und es ist leider nicht nur auf Erengrad so. Aber man gewöhnt sich irgendwie dran, "überrollt" zu werden. Mal sehn, wie es auf Karak-Norn in den höheren Tiers abgeht.


----------



## wiligut (23. Oktober 2009)

Drakenwald Freitag Abend zur Primetime. 
Und weil ich jetzt schon weiss was kommt: Ja ihr habt Recht, so sieht es nicht jeden Abend aus, aber andere könnens scheinbar doch, man muss es sich nur nicht so gemütlich in der Schmollecke einrichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Drakenwald Freitag Abend zur Primetime.
> Und weil ich jetzt schon weiss was kommt: Ja ihr habt Recht, so sieht es nicht jeden Abend aus, aber andere könnens scheinbar doch, man muss es sich nur nicht so gemütlich in der Schmollecke einrichten.
> 
> 
> ...



/sign, es fehlt häufig einfach nur der Kerl mit der Peitsche, der die anderen mal etwas antreibt. Wenn der nicht da ist, dann ist die Ordnung in der Unterzahl, aber nur, weil sie nichts auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## Binjabik (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

ich habe auch vor einer woche wieder neu angefangen....

also ich muss sagen wenn man mal eine schöne runde rvr spielt macht es mehr spass als alles andere was ich bisher gespielt habe (wow, guildwars, lionage...) jedoch bin ich wohl auf dem falschen server....carro

und leider destru, leider weil man halt meistens nix findet da ich erst t3 bin und da nich viel los ist jedenfalls war es die 2 abende an denen ich bisher on war so....
wenn das balancing zwischen destro und ordnung verbessert wird und ders sound endlich aufgepeppt wird bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden!

naja ok vielleicht noch en paar gute inis aber sonst top spiel mit riesen spassfaktor (besonders für die tapletop-spieler von warhammer)

fazit: es hat sich einiges verbessert aber es ist nach wie vor ausbaufähig!


----------

